# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the year for 2010

## ninja9578

*The Challenge*
It's jumping through time challenge.  Visit all of the times and perform the associated task.

The death of the dinosaurs: watch the asteroid hit
The dawn of man: show them how to make fire
Ancient Egypt: see how they build the pyramids
Exodus: Watch Moses part the Reed Sea
Height of Rome: Watch (or participate) in a gladiator fight
One of the Crusades: Drink from the Holy Grail
July 20th 1969: Beat Neil Armstrong down the ladder
Future: Witness how the world ends


*The Rules*
You must visit each time period and do the assigned task associated with it

You must do each one in its own dream, you can't do more than one in the same dream.

*Additional Information*
*Death of the Dinosaurs*
Happened 65 millions years ago when an asteroid the size of Mount Everest impacted the earth in what is now the Yucatan Peninsula in Mexico.

*Dawn of Man*
No one knows when man first controlled fire.  It is well established that Neanderthals had the ability to start and control fire as far back as 600,000 years.

*The Pyramids at Giza*
These were built about 5000 years ago.  The early scientific consensus was that they had been built by slaves, but current knowledge that the Egyptians never had slaves gives the current idea that they were build by Jewish and Egyptian workers.  There are a number of scientific theories as to how there were built (the egyptians didn't have the wheel,) involving ramps and pulleys, as well as weirder ones involving aliens and antigravity machines.

*Exodus*
The mass exodus of the jews out of Egypt.  Christian myth says that they were slaves who Moses lead peacefully out of Egypt and he parted the Red Sea, modern Jewish texts concur that they were slaves, but that moses parted the Reed Sea.  Ancient Jewish texts say that the jews were a security army who were paid by the Egyptians and they chose to leave for other reasons, and concurs that Moses parted the Reed Sea.  Science says that the jews were paid workers (the egyptians never had slaves,) and that a Moses used his knowledge of the desert to cross the Reed Sea during a tidal low.

*Height of Rome*
The Colosseum was completed in 80AD and continued to host gladiatorial fights until the fall of Rome in 476AD, often one on one fights, but occasionally more elaborate battles took place within it's walls.

*Crusades*
The Crusades were a Christian sack of the Holy Land in order to restore Christian rule to the land.  It was said that the Knights Templar found the Holy Grail during the first crusades and held it safe.  The Holy Grail itself was the cup that jesus drank from at the last supper and collected his blood at his crucifixion.  This is widely believed by christians today, however no such cup ever actually existed.  The first reference to it appeared during the middle ages a thousand years after the crucifixion, and although Jesus obviously would have drank from a cup, it would have been clay and long since destroyed.

*July 20th 1969*
Neil Armstrong became the first man to walk on the moon.  Probably one of the most iconic scenes in the world's history.  This famous quote when he first stepped foot on the surface is actually misquoted, and was misheard due to the primitive radios: "That's one small step for [a] man; one giant leap for man-kind."  The "a" was not heard on earth and is thus, not part of the famous quote.

*Future*
Any time after the current date.  There are lots of end of the world nuts out there who could give you plenty of dates ranging from May 21, 2011, Dec 21st, 2012, 2016, 2034, 2047... Most of them dreamt up by christian evangelists, so far they've been wrong every single time, dream yourself to one of them and make it happen, or go way into the future and watch the Sun die or a comet strike the earth, or a robotic genocide, the possibilities are endless.

----------


## Exdream

Great task of the year, I was going to suggest that you have to go to the 5 most well-known locations in the most popular fantasy worlds (Ex - Hogwarts, Minas Tirith, Neverwinter, the White Tower, City of Aydindril) 

But this is good too  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

This is really cool! I can't wait to watch the end of the dinasaurs... Also: Can you *cause* the end of the world?

----------


## SweetMelancholy

Interesting tasks and a tad harder than the tasks of 2009.

----------


## innerspacecadet

Since it doesn't involve shape-shifting, it might prove doable.

Although, my troubles with shape-shifting in dreams are obviously a matter of psychological blockage, and I should be able to overcome them.  Hopefully before this month ends so I can get my damn gold wings already!

----------


## ninja9578

> This is really cool! I can't wait to watch the end of the dinasaurs... Also: Can you *cause* the end of the world?



Sure, you can cause the end of the world, it's gotta be in the future though

----------


## cygnus

oh wow this sounds fun. i think i'll actually attempt the task this year  ::D: . i already witnessed an asteroid impact last month and it was awesome, so i'm looking forward to the dinosaur extinction  :wink2:

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Sure, you can cause the end of the world, it's gotta be in the future though



Time to set the big crunch into motion B)

----------


## KittyKatGirlLOL

It looks much more simpler than last year, since i actually know what this stuff is LOL
wish me luck!!

----------


## redisreddish

Awesome! I'm definitely going to try.  ::D:

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

Now I actually have time to finish it XD

----------


## Hazel

I think I'm going to try my hand at this, as one of my New Year's resolutions.  ::D:  The gladiator fight will be my favorite.

Oh, and don't you mean _Red_ Sea?

----------


## Mariano

mmm, it needs some images for inspiration ! =P
I'm going to do it !

----------


## Kraftwerk

Here.. I'll gather some images.









_Oh HELL yes. This is gonna be fun_

----------


## nina

I haven't done a lucid task in quite awhile, but I look forward to giving this a shot.  ::D:

----------


## Muggler

I really need to step up my game if I want to do this. I'll give it a try! Best of luck to everyone!

----------


## Maria92

Sounds awesome. I'm game. Bring 'em on!  ::D:

----------


## Loaf

Wow. Maybe I'll do this for once?

----------


## mrdeano

Ohh wow!
I am really liking these tasks! I can't wait to get started :O I am going to participate in a Gladiator match first  :tongue2:  that one sounds really fun.

Great job here Ninja!  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

> Oh, and don't you mean _Red_ Sea?



No, the Red Sea is huge and doesn't have tidal lows like the Reed Sea.  Scientific evidence (as well as ancient Hebrew translations) say that Moses crossed the Reed Sea  :tongue2:

----------


## Hazel

> No, the Red Sea is huge and doesn't have tidal lows like the Reed Sea. Scientific evidence (as well as ancient Hebrew translations) say that Moses crossed the Reed Sea



Heh, at first I thought you were just joking. Well, you learn something new every day.

----------


## lovelyrita

The 1969 one is definitely my favorite. This task is really cool, I can't wait to get started!

----------


## KittyKatGirlLOL

I'm going to try Neil Armstrong's tonight. I'm gonna push him down, and step on his back and scream "HAHA ladies first, sucka!!". If all goes smoothly, I'll make a documentary about it and make a Warner brothers film. Wish me luck!!

----------


## Creation X

looks fun, I haven't done tasks in a while, I think I'll give this a shot.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

> I think I'm going to try my hand at this, as one of my New Year's resolutions.  The gladiator fight will be my favorite.
> 
> Oh, and don't you mean _Red_ Sea?







> No, the Red Sea is huge and doesn't have tidal lows like the Reed Sea.  Scientific evidence (as well as ancient Hebrew translations) say that Moses crossed the Reed Sea



This might help clear up some confusion.  http://www.gnmagazine.org/issues/gn1...rchaeology.htm  It seems up for debate, but it seems more likely that it is red sea.  Either way, it is still a great miracle from God that he parted the waters and then drowned the Egyptians that were chasing the Israelites.  If it was the reed sea, it would still be an awesome miracle; because that would mean that God drowned the Egyptians in a few inches of water.

----------


## Naiya

This sounds incredibly awesome!  ::D: 

I will go in my TARDIS!

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I do keep a dream journal, but i do not keep it here on dreamviews.  It would be a real pain to copy all of my dreams down twice.  So is it ok for me to participate in the TOTY or TOTM?  If it is ok, i was wondering if we could VILD or V-WILD to the past or future (depending on which TOTY goal we're doing)?  Or do we have to travel to the specified time and setting within the dream, like with a time machine?

----------


## Maria92

> I do keep a dream journal, but i do not keep it here on dreamviews.  It would be a real pain to copy all of my dreams down twice.  So is it ok for me to participate in the TOTY or TOTM?  If it is ok, i was wondering if we could VILD or V-WILD to the past or future (depending on which TOTY goal we're doing)?  Or do we have to travel to the specified time and setting within the dream, like with a time machine?



Why not just use Banhurt's DJ program? 

And yeah, you should be fine. I don't think it matters so much how you get there as completing the task itself.  :smiley:

----------


## mrdeano

So last night I fought a Gladiator 





> *Height of Rome: Watch (or participate) in a gladiator fight*
> 
> ....I took an enormous leap onto the building complex in front of me and had a look around. This place seemed really familiar but I couldn't put my finger on it.
> Below me, I could see a group of men. Dressed like some sort of Roman soldier. I am in Rome! At that moment I remembered the task of the year.
> 
> I said to myself out loud "GLADIATOR!" and turned 180 degrees. Stood before me was a Roman Gladiator. It looked like a cross between Russell Crowe and Gerard Butler. Wearing  uniform that you would expect a Gladiator to wear.
> In one of his hands was a wooded sword and in the other a small shield.
> 
> For a brief moment my lucidity began to fall drastically. I desperately rubbed my hands together to boost the dream back into full form. My vision was slowly deteriorating as well as my control. While I frantically tried to pull myself back into the dream, the Gladiator just stood and laughed at me. As if he was the cause for this interruption.
> ...



I don't really think I did this justice. I think I am going to try one more time. This time try to get into the actual Colosseum.

----------


## Chookie

Robotic genocide  ::banana::  Bring in the reapers!  ::D:  I'll try that, in my next lucid I hope  :smiley:

----------


## What??Me??

> *The Challenge*
> *Future*
> Any time after the current date.  There are lots of end of the world nuts out there who could give you plenty of dates ranging from May 21, 2011, Dec 21st, 2012, 2016, 2034, 2047... Most of them dreamt up by christian evangelists, so far they've been wrong every single time, dream yourself to one of them and make it happen, or go way into the future and watch the Sun die or a comet strike the earth, or a robotic genocide, the possibilities are endless.



*Grins* One sentence. Do you have a zombie plan?

----------


## Supernova

^I was thinking of causing the end of the world myself, but a zombie apocalypse would be way more fun!

This is all the motivation I need to get back into LDing full-time. I've got a pretty cool idea going for the holy grail...think I'll watch Kingdom of Heaven before bed for that one as well  ::thumbup::

----------


## Huntman800

*Witness the end: CHECK... I may not have done as good as I wanted to, so I might just go back and try again another time.*

05.01.2010TOTY (End of Humanity) (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm at some ski mountain, same two trails that are always there (One easy one extremely hard) and a new simple but steep trail when I realize that wierd dream feeling. I RC and sure enough I'm dreaming. Instantly I remember I want to go to Pandora. Knowing I'm not so good at shape shifting I decide to telelport to a futuristic lab. A giant vortex swirls up around me. As it spins I imagine feeling bumping into stuff to add stabalization so that I don't wake up. I also keep saying "This is a dream." I end up in a pub, I see the machines linking to an avatar, but they are out of order. Instead I just decide to go to a mirror and do it the old fashion way. Once I get to fustrated from failure (If I could have just had focus in my dream I wouldn't have gotten mad) I decide to blow myself up. They effect and feeling is amazing. A giant explosion radius and then feeling as if I am nothing an everything. Unfortunately I fail to reconstruct my body, but fortunately I stand in space as a witness to World War III. AKA: A series of nuclear bombs.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Great job, Huntman, and mrdeano!!!!

*Drinking from The Grail*

Tuesday, January 5, 2010

There are a bunch of monks walking away from Christ on the cross. The first monk is holding the Holy Grail. I fly down, as a lion-man.  "Give me that shit!" I say, grabbing the Holy Grail. There is nothing in it. I turn it upside down. "Hey what gives?"
I look at the Christ. It's a wax figure. The monks are animatronic robots. The Grail is a plastic cup. 
Then, I see a bunch of tourists looking at me, and taking pictures.  We are in a wax museum.
"What the hell are you looking at?" I summon champagne, and take a sip. It's way too sweet. "I hope this counts!"  I change it into red wine, and drink deep. 
"Ah, this is good. Want some?" The tourists look at me suspiciously.
I multiply the grails, then make them turn into gold, and pass them out to the tourists. They take pictures, and sip the wine.
I sing, "Drinking the blood of Jesus, Drinking it straight from his veins!"
They cough and spit out the wine. "Drink up, it's just wine. It's just a song. Drink everyone."
"No, you freaked us out, weirdo."
"You're all a bunch of DC's aren't you?"
"Yes!" 
I sigh, and make them disappear.

I teleport to Golgotha. People are mouring Christ, but he is not dead. A Roman soldier stabs him in the side with a spear. Mary Magdelene runs over with a cup, and catches the blood in it. I am terrified. "Fuck this!" I say to myself, and teleport away to a Mount Sinai.
I am sitting on the Mountain, looking down at the horrorific scene. It disappears and fades away.
Christ appears next to me. He is glowing. "Hello Nathan. Would you like to drink my blood?"
"Hell no, Jesus! No offense, but you are freaking me out, man!"
"Well, why don't we just smoke a doob then?"
"Uh... really?"
"I never lie," Christ laughs. He pulls out a smal burlap bag. He takes out some cannabis buds, and rolls them into a fat joint. He blows fire out of his mouth, and lights it. He takes a puff.
"Ah, that's the shit. Good stuff I made here," he laughs and hands it to me.
I take a puff, and hold it in. "So, you really are a hippie?"
"The first one! Peace and love, man, and I am serious about it."
"I know. But, why did you have to die, and be a human sacrifice."
"Oh it was an experiment."
"Uh... what?" We pass the joint back and forth.
"Well, I wanted to see if I could become corporeal after dying, and it worked!"
"Cool, Jesus!"
"I know, right, it is pretty cool. It's going to be even cooler when I ascend."
"Didn't you do that already?"
"Yes, but you traveled back in time, Gift."
"Why did you just call me that?"
"We are speaking Hebrew!"
"Oh, really? Wow."
"So, Jesus..."
"Yes?"
"I want to know, are you really the Son of God?"
"Yes, we all are. That's what I have been trying to tell everyone!"
"Well, okay, but, I mean, what is special about you."
"Oh, nothing and everything. I just found my inner Buddha."
"Uh... okay?"
"You'll learn in time, Mr. Gift. Anyway, here's the real Holy Grail, if you want to take a sip." He summons the Holy Grail, and scoops some water from a nearby stream. He changes it into wine. "Take a drink!"
He hands it to me. It's the most delicious wine I have ever tasted in my life.
"Thanks Christ!" He disappears.
"Hmm..." I say. I bite my arm, and bleed into the Grail.
I drink my own blood from it. 
Raven appears. "Nomad? What the hell are you doing?"
MoSh appears. "Dude, that is fucked up!"
"What, I wanted to see what would happen!"
Demons come, and grab me by the arms, and carry me away to a high place.
"I can't bear to look!" Raven says, and turns away.
I am with Satan on a Mountain.
"Why don't you turn loaves into bread?"
"Don't you mean stones?"
"Yeah. That."
"Okay!" I say, and turn stones into bread. I eat them. There's gravel inside. It tastes like sawdust. I spit it out. 
"Aha!" Satan says. "You have eaten the unholy bread."
"Whatever, dude, I spit it out. It sucked."
"Hmm, come with me." He teleports us to the temple.
"If you really are the Son of God, why don't you throw yourself down."
"Okay!"
I jump off the temple. People run and scream. I hit the ground, and stand up, dusting myself off.
"It's cool, it's cool. It's just a dream!" I laugh. The people put their hands on their chests and breathe a sigh of relief. "Hey... are you DC's?" I ask suspiciously.
"Yes."
"I'm not!" one guy says, raising his hand.
"Whoah! Who are you?"
"Elijah."
"Oh, the fiery chariot guy. You didn't die! Was that a spacecraft?"
"Yes, exactly."
"C'mere, you!" Satan says.
He takes me back to the Mountain, and shows me a bunch of kingdoms in images.
"All these I will give to you, if you just bow down to me."
"Dude, lame! I already have my own kingdom and shit I made up... a bunch of DC's are my only worshippers of course. Anyway, what would I do with a bunch of kingdoms? Boring."
"Don't you speak to me so dismissively? Do you know who I am? I am Satan, bitch!"
I grab Satan's head, and knee him in the forehead, then I smack the back of his head to the ground. He coughs up blood. "Who's bowing to the false god, now, bitch? Not only that, you are bowing to nothing, idiot!"
"Hey screw you, man!"
"You're just another dreamer, aren't you?" I pull back his hood. It's Sarnox. He stands up. The blood disappears. "Gotcha!" he says.
"Oh, you goofball!" I say.
"Did you really think Satan talks like that? C'mon!" We both start lauging our asses off.
"Wait? What about the demons?"
"Oh, one was Koomo, and the other was Jo. This whole dream is a big joke."
Jo runs up, a lizard creature, and licks me. Koomo alight down and laughs at me. I blush.
"Damn, I guess I have a lot to learn."
"We even put a blood packet on you, because we knew you wanted to drink your own blood, you weirdo."
"So what did I drink?"
"Watered down ketchup."
"Wait, what about Christ? Who was he?"
"Your inner Buddha, your Cosmic Christ, and an aspect of Jesus himself."
"Cool!"
I laugh at myself. I am still laughing when I wake up.

----------


## What??Me??

> Great job, Huntman, and mrdeano!!!!
> 
> *Drinking from The Grail*
> 
> 
> "Don't you speak to me so dismissively? Do you know who I am? I am Satan, bitch!"



 :tongue2:  Best. Lol. Evar!

----------


## ninja9578

Wow nomad, best dream ever  :tongue2:   I like how you told Jesus you found your inner buddah  ::lmao::

----------


## cygnus

i hadn't looked at the tasks recently, and i couldn't think of any of them this morning... i was just walking around trying to think of what one might be, so i made a cup of water explode.  :wink2: 

hey, it was the end of the world for that cup.

----------


## insight

> i hadn't looked at the tasks recently, and i couldn't think of any of them this morning... i was just walking around trying to think of what one might be, so i made a cup of water explode. 
> 
> hey, it was the end of the world for that cup.



LOL ! Future task done by Cygnus  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

Wednesday, January 13, 2010

Task of the Year - Gladiator Battle

I am on the Moon. Warrior Tiger approaches me. She is in full battle gear. She slams her fist into her palm. "You want fuck with me, bitch?"
"Let's get it on!"
We teleport to the ancient Roman Colloseum. Caligula is presiding. I face off against Allison, and MoSh faces off against Raven. I am a Net Man. I have a steel net, and a trident, and light armor. Allison has heavy armor, and a short sword. She is a huge Scandanavian man, and I am a wiry North African. I swing my net around. Allison dodges it. I catch half of it on her, but she gets out. She suddenly lunges forward, and stabs me in the side. I fall to the ground. The crowd cheers. Raven has a sword pointed at MoSh's throat. Caligula gives the thumbs down, and "cut the throat" gesture. Allison and I wink at each other. We fly toward the Emperor. I become Vampire Supreme. Allison's armor changes, and she becomes covered with a light golden and silver armor. She stabs him in the throat, and I reach into his chest, and rip his heart out. I bite a piece off, and spit it out, then drink the blood from it like a goblet. I let his blood run down my face. I shriek like a banshee and roar like a lion, then laugh maniacally. The crowd screams in terror, and stampedes out of the building. 
Raven is calmly sending bolts of lighting at people. MoSh is a huge werewolf with red eyes, howling and beating his chest. We run underneath the colloseum. The slavers are trying to kills the slaves before we free them. We tear through them like sandstorms. There are slaver pieces all over the ground. We smash the locks, and set free all the gladiators.
"Gladiators, REVOLT!" I shout. Everyone replies, "Gladiators, REVOLT!" 
We ride on steeds, strange creatures, of myth and legend.  I am riding Jo, in a shaggy Cerebus form. We ride to the gladiator barracks, and smash through the gates. We kill the slavers, and yell, "Gladiators, Revolt! Slaves, Revolt!" We arm all the gladiators, then take extra weapons with us. We march through the streets with our battle cry, clanging swords on shields. Soon Roman soldiers attack us in the the streets. Both sides incur heavy losses. We take the armor and weapons off the dead soldiers, and arm up house slaves, field slaves, sex slaves, child slaves, and more gladiators. We form a massive army of pissed of multinational slaves. We march northward to Germania. 
We battle through many towns, to finally get the hell out of Rome. We settle in the Mountains. Roman soldiers come to attack us, but we know all their tricks. We send boulders and logs careening down the mountain at them when they come. When we become stronger, we post lookouts in tree blinds, master archers, to kill scouts that come our way. We create a system to deter the Romans from trying to conquer us. We proclaim ourselves and independent nation. We call ourselves Freemasters, Masters of Ourselves, Lovers of Life and Freedom. We teach our children about the beauty of diversity and equality. We make many beautiful strong children from our racial mix. We eventually get absorbed into the the surrounding nations. But, for a short time, we were almost Utopia.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Task of the year- Give Fire to Man

I am climbing Mount Olympus. It's misty. By the time I get to the top, I am wet with dew. I become Prometheus. I find a branch of dead wood.  I wrap dry moss around it, and dip it in pitch. I sneak to the gods' abode. They are discussing something.  I see an eternal flame. I turn invisible. I tiptoe to the fire, and dip my torch in.  I can't make the flame invisible. The gods watch the flame floating through the air for a moment. Then, they try to grab me. I sprint down the mountain.

"Prometheus! Come back here, you blasphemer!" thunders Zeus. He shoots bolts of lightning at me. The forest catches on fire. 

"Thanks for the fire!" I mock.  I am running down so fast, branches are whipping me in the face. The forest is ablaze around me.  I toss my torch away.  

Zeus summons a rainstorm, and puts out the fire. "That bastard!"
I become tiny, and hide under a tree. Zeus looks for me. "Prometheus! Where are you? My dogs will eat your soul, boy!"

I see a portal, so I jump in.

I am on a tropical beach. I am Maui in ancient Hawai'i. Everyone is crawling around. The sky is so close to the earth, we cannot stand up. I throw the sky up into the air.  "Stupid gods. I will show them. I will give fire to man, and then we will have the power they do!"
A gull tells me he knows how to make fire. He tells me to fetch a green stick. I do it. Then, the bird laughs at me. I hit him with the stick. I get a dry big piece of wood, some coconut husk fibers, and a smaller stick. I place the fibers on the big piece, and spin the small stick around in the fibers, and catch them on fire. I pick up the fibers, and wave it around. I get more sticks, and start a larger fire. 
Some people come to me. "Is it safe to be near you, brother? You have stolen the sacred fire!"
"I am a demigod. I do want I want, beeyotch! I am Maui, hear my name: MAUI BEEYOTCH!"
I show them how to make fire. They are amazed. I make them do it themselves. I show them how to warm themselves, use fire for torches, lamps, and cooking.  
Kanaloa makes it rain on us. "Too late, Father! Now they know, we all know! Now we are all gods, sons of the Most High, just like you, Father!"  I laugh and dance in the rain.
The people are afraid. They run in their houses. Kanaloa comes out of the sea, a great squid god. He grabs me and looks at me. "This is not the right time!" he says. "Wait a minute. You're not Maui. You're WakingNomad!"
"Waa-waa-waa! Hey, you're pretty smart!"
"Oh, go play in your silly dreams, you!"
"Thank you, I will!" I jump into the ocean, and turn into a dolphin. The Hawaiians point at me. "Oh, yeah, I'm a god. And, yeah, I have a big ego. Just ask my friend, MoSh."
A portal opens, and MoSh sticks his head out. "Huh? Did you call me? Nomad? What are you doing?"
"Just giving fire to man."
"Oh, geez, quit calling me into your silly dreams!"
"But-"
"I'm busy!" he says gruffly. I hear Asuka giggle. He closes the portal.  I change into a space dolphin, and fly to the Moon.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Friday, January 15, 2010



Task of the Year Ancient Pyramid Building

I was back in the jungle at the edge of the desert, when went to see the Great Pyramids.  I walked toward a half-built pyramid.  
"No!" the same woman said to me. "You mustn't go near!" I perceived her as a dream demon.  I bared my fangs at her, and she cowered. I put my hand on the demon's face, and pushed. I walked past it into the desert plain.
There was a great stone hanging from a rope, and a wooden crane. There were slaves and scaffoldings everywhere.  Suddenly the scene froze. All the people and man made things became 2D, and peeled away like an animation cel. 
Underneath was a new scene. This one was much more vivid. There were thousands of people, all bare chested, wearing simple skirts, with shaved heads, and some with wigs. They all had elaborate eye make-up on. Some had design tattoos on them. They were all chanting loudly: "AH!" There was a giant stone moving with telekinesis of all the people. I joined them, and began chanting. My appearance changed to look like them. We were all connected, all thinking the same thing together, all picturing the great stone moving to where we wanted it. We placed the stone. Everyone inhaled. We chanted, and lifted another stone from the ground.
I flew to a quarry. There were people standing around a hole. They had their arms forward. They were using chanting telekinesis to cut building stones out of solid rock, and lifting them up, and stacking them. There was a line of people all the way to the pyramid that each stone was floating nearby. Everyone stared at the stone, and thought of nothing else but the stone. They were telling the stone that it was as light as a feather, and could be moved through the air with ease.  There were also groups of people, around five to a dozen, that would float one stone together.
I went back to the pyramid. They were topping it with the capstone, which was a solid quartz crystal. Under the crystal was a mirror. The sun rose between two mountains, and sunrays hit the crystal. It glowed, and light refracted and burst out from it. The crystal began to hum.  Great dark green almost black tiles flew up in the air, and covered the pyramid.  The people chanted, and altered their chant. I joined them again. We rotated the pyramid ninety degrees. Hidden entrances were revealed. We turned it two more times. More hidden entrances. People stood up, and walked slowly toward the hidden entrance. I joined them. Someone grabbed me by my pectoral muscle, and pinched it, right near my armpit. 
"Where are you going, outsider? You don't belong here!" I hit his arm away. I saw him with True Sight. He was a Reptilian. I looked around. So were all the people. I was a jaguar underneath. I changed to a Reptilian. 
"Hm... a shapeshifter, eh? Come with me, we want to question, you!"
"No. I am going into-"
Two Reptilians with laser guns appeared beside me, and grabbed my arms. I was curious to see what would happen, so I let them do it. I got teleported to their ship. They beat the crap out of me in a little metal room. I shifted to Juargawn form. I coughed up blood. Interrogators entered. They kicked me, and tied me to a chair.
"Why are you here, Earthling?"
"Oh, because I wanted to check our your ship, and shit."
They slapped me.
"Insolent fool. Give us the information we desire."
"What do you want to know."
"Who are you? Where did you come from? How did you get here?"
"I am Juargawn, the cat-god. I am Vampire Supreme. I am really just Nothing incarnate. I came here time travelling from the future."
They changed back into Egyptians. We were now in an underground temple. They blew noisemakers, and confetti came down. A priest shook my hand. "Congratulations, Juargawn, you passed the test. Your heart is pure."
"Really? Is it?"
"Yes. You are not a perfect person, but your heart is pure. Now, look."
In this torchlit chamber was a great stone slab in the center. On it was a huge red crystal in the shape of a human heart. The priest lifted a great hammer, and we all chanted, "AH!" He smashed it, and the heart shattered in slow motion. Pieces floated through the air. One landed on my forehead, and one on my chest. We stopped chanting.
"What is this?" I asked the priest.
"The Heart Crystal shard is a part of you now. Your mind is now increasingly connected to your heart which will make you more powerful, and give you greater inner peace. Also, it increases the telepathic communication you have with those you love, in this plane or others.  You are one of us Ancients again, brother. We have traveled through time and space to be with each other, here, now. So, breathe."
We all inhaled together, and chanted. I felt my body float up, and I met all the other people in space. We swirled together, and became a ball of golden energy. Two lines like serpents grew out from us, forming a lemniscate. The chant faded, and we returned. We inhaled together again, then stood up together. We walked forward to the altar, and ate fresh fruit off of it. I ate a pomegranate. 
"Oh, the fruit of the dead is a little tart!" I said. The priest laughed and clapped me on the back. "You'r good crocodile shit, man." I grinned, and the dream faded.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow nomad, best dream ever   I like how you told Jesus you found your inner buddah



wow, thanks, bro! Some of my dreams, are so funny. I feel like some funny god is writing my dream life like Loki or something.





> i hadn't looked at the tasks recently, and i couldn't think of any of them this morning... i was just walking around trying to think of what one might be, so i made a cup of water explode. 
> 
> hey, it was the end of the world for that cup.



Cool man. that's pretty funny.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Task of the Year *Ancient Pyramid Building*

I was back in the jungle at the edge of the desert, when went to see the Great Pyramids. I walked toward a half-built pyramid.
"No!" the same woman said to me. "You mustn't go near!" I perceived her as a dream demon. I bared my fangs at her, and she cowered. I put my hand on the demon's face, and pushed. I walked past it into the desert plain.
There was a great stone hanging from a rope, and a wooden crane. There were slaves and scaffoldings everywhere. Suddenly the scene froze. All the people and man made things became 2D, and peeled away like an animation cel.
Underneath was a new scene. This one was much more vivid. There were thousands of people, all bare chested, wearing simple skirts, with shaved heads, and some with wigs. They all had elaborate eye make-up on. Some had design tattoos on them. They were all chanting loudly: "AH!" There was a giant stone moving with telekinesis of all the people. I joined them, and began chanting. My appearance changed to look like them. We were all connected, all thinking the same thing together, all picturing the great stone moving to where we wanted it. We placed the stone. Everyone inhaled. We chanted, and lifted another stone from the ground.
I flew to a quarry. There were people standing around a hole. They had their arms forward. They were using chanting telekinesis to cut building stones out of solid rock, and lifting them up, and stacking them. There was a line of people all the way to the pyramid that each stone was floating nearby. Everyone stared at the stone, and thought of nothing else but the stone. They were telling the stone that it was as light as a feather, and could be moved through the air with ease. There were also groups of people, around five to a dozen, that would float one stone together.
I went back to the pyramid. They were topping it with the capstone, which was a solid quartz crystal. Under the crystal was a mirror. The sun rose between two mountains, and sunrays hit the crystal. It glowed, and light refracted and burst out from it. The crystal began to hum. Great dark green almost black tiles flew up in the air, and covered the pyramid. The people chanted, and altered their chant. I joined them again. We rotated the pyramid ninety degrees. Hidden entrances were revealed. We turned it two more times. More hidden entrances. People stood up, and walked slowly toward the hidden entrance. I joined them. Someone grabbed me by my pectoral muscle, and pinched it, right near my armpit.
"Where are you going, outsider? You don't belong here!" I hit his arm away. I saw him with True Sight. He was a Reptilian. I looked around. So were all the people. I was a jaguar underneath. I changed to a Reptilian.
"Hm... a shapeshifter, eh? Come with me, we want to question, you!"
"No. I am going into-"
Two Reptilians with laser guns appeared beside me, and grabbed my arms. I was curious to see what would happen, so I let them do it. I got teleported to their ship. They beat the crap out of me in a little metal room. I shifted to Juargawn form. I coughed up blood. Interrogators entered. They kicked me, and tied me to a chair.
"Why are you here, Earthling?"
"Oh, because I wanted to check our your ship, and shit."
They slapped me.
"Insolent fool. Give us the information we desire."
"What do you want to know."
"Who are you? Where did you come from? How did you get here?"
"I am Juargawn, the cat-god. I am Vampire Supreme. I am really just Nothing incarnate. I came here time travelling from the future."
They changed back into Egyptians. We were now in an underground temple. They blew noisemakers, and confetti came down. A priest shook my hand. "Congratulations, Juargawn, you passed the test. Your heart is pure."
"Really? Is it?"
"Yes. You are not a perfect person, but your heart is pure. Now, look."
In this torchlit chamber was a great stone slab in the center. On it was a huge red crystal in the shape of a human heart. The priest lifted a great hammer, and we all chanted, "AH!" He smashed it, and the heart shattered in slow motion. Pieces floated through the air. One landed on my forehead, and one on my chest. We stopped chanting.
"What is this?" I asked the priest.
"The Heart Crystal shard is a part of you now. Your mind is now increasingly connected to your heart which will make you more powerful, and give you greater inner peace. Also, it increases the telepathic communication you have with those you love, in this plane or others. You are one of us Ancients again, brother. We have traveled through time and space to be with each other, here, now. So, breathe."
We all inhaled together, and chanted. I felt my body float up, and I met all the other people in space. We swirled together, and became a ball of golden energy. Two lines like serpents grew out from us, forming a lemniscate. The chant faded, and we returned. We inhaled together again, then stood up together. We walked forward to the altar, and ate fresh fruit off of it. I ate a pomegranate.
"Oh, the fruit of the dead is a little tart!" I said. The priest laughed and clapped me on the back. "You'r good crocodile shit, man." I grinned, and the dream faded.

----------


## Naiya

Wow, Nomad, you have an amazing ability to remember tasks! Not to derail the thread or anything but you should really think about making a tutorial or thread with some tips on remembering tasks for lucids.  :wink2: 

I always have trouble remembering what I wanted to do.  :tongue2:

----------


## Dreams4free

I'm going to ride the asteroid into the earth hahahahha

----------


## Venezlano92f

And im gonna stop you  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Wow, Nomad, you have an amazing ability to remember tasks! Not to derail the thread or anything but you should really think about making a tutorial or thread with some tips on remembering tasks for lucids. 
> 
> I always have trouble remembering what I wanted to do.



Thanks Naiya. I think it's because I belief life is dream and dream is life. When I think about the tasks, I just think about them all day, or right before I go to sleep. I guess being obsessed with dreams helps.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Task of the Year

Beat Neil Armstrong down the Ladder* 

January 16, 2010

I am hiding in the spaceship with WarriorTiger and Raven. Neil Armstrong opens the hatch. I teleport in front of him. 
"Huh?" I push him backward, and he falls over WT who is on her hands and knees behind him. Raven laughs. The three of us go down the ladder, and we all slap the surface of the Moon at the same time and say, "NOT IT!" 
A herd of mythical beasts run out of the spaceship, and slap the moon ground, and say, "NOT IT!" 
We turn to Neil Armstrong and point at him, and laugh. "You are It! You are It! Now you have to catch us."
Neil sits down at the top of the ladder and pouts. "Hey, no fair! You guys ruined everything... I had a speech prepared..."
"Aw, sorry Neil," I say. "It is just a dream after all."
"I know," Neil grins, and changes into my Druid High Priest, Sarnox. 
"Hey, you, quit doing that!"
"Oh, did you really think you were going to go back and alter the past? The past is permanent, you goofball!"
"Why do you keep popping in all my lucid task thingies, dude?"
"Because it's funny! And you don't come to the Temple any more, so I got bored."
"Oh, sorry dude."
"Hey, don't feel sorry for me, I do what I want, beeyotch!"
"Must you call me that?"
"Yes, I must BEEYOTCH!"
Allison falls over laughing. Raven tries not to laugh. Sarnox runs down the ladder and tags me. "IT!" Then, everyone runs away from me.
"Oh yeah?" I multiply myself, and tag everyone there, including all the mythical beasts simultaneously.
"Hey, no fair!" a little fawn creature complains.
"Oh, you want fair? I will show you a fair!"
I summon a cheesy carnival with a bunch of scary rickety wooden rides, and creepy clowns running all the games.
"Uh... I don't like... fair...." says the deer creature.
"Then, don't complain!" I laugh. 
Everyone pounces on me, and says, "IT!" then they turn invisible.   I throw moon dust on everyone, and I tag the nearest person. It's Sarnox as Neil Armstrong. 
"A small tag for an interdimensional dog, and a giant tag for interdimensional being kind," says Sarnox.
"Dude, that wasn't even funny."
"I wasn't being funny. I was being epic. IT!" Sarnox tags me.
"Oh geez. You know what? I am going to eat a tuna fish sandwich!"
"Go ahead, vegetarian!"
"Doh!" I summon an avocado sandwich with alfalfa sprouts, tomatoes, lettuce and pepperjack cheese. "There!" I take a bite. It's delicious. 
"Uh, can I have some?" Sarnox asks.
"Don't beg!" I say.
Sarnox turns into my old dog, Samuel, the Border Collie poidog, and looks at the sandwich, then at me, then back at the sandwich. I break it in half and give it to him. He wolfs it down. I make the sandwich whole and eat the whole thing in one bite.
"Ah, dream food."
"Dude, dreams are so weird!" Sarnox says.
"I know!" I laugh. "Shit!"
"What?"
"I am waking up!"
"Oh well, bye!" I wake up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Friday, January 22, 2010
*
The End of the World*

I am asleep in the Healing Glen on the Moon. I slowly stretch and wake up. "Hello my vampire son," Gawn says, standing over me. I startle and crouch.
"It's only your father-in-law, the Dragon King," he grins madly. 
"Oh, my bad, Gawn," I say.
"You earth creatures and your strange lingo! Come!"
He puts his arm around me, and leads me to the Temple of Gawn, a Gothic Cathedral. There is a statue of Gawn holding a huge mirror.
"Look into the mirror."
I look into the mirror. I see Earth from the viewpoint of the Moon.  Its orbit slowly gets bigger, and it moves away from the Sun. It freezes over, then the whole planet dies. The Sun gets bigger and bigger and goes supernova, and engulfs the Solar System, then becomes a black hole. We zoom out of our view, and I see there are a few black holes in the Milky Way Galaxy swirling around its center. The center of the Galaxy goes supernova, and a black hole is created. The entire Galaxy gets sucked into it. We zoom out our view further, and I see a bright star at the center of the universe, the size of many galaxies. The universe expands, and galaxies come out of the Creator Star. After immeasurable light years, the Creator Star goes supernova, and becomes a Great Black Hole. The universe contracts into it in an instant. The universe is the size of a small ball. It glows hot white, and we zoom out from it. It is in the center of a lemniscate.
"The Zero Point," I hear Gawn say in my head.
The universe moves through the infinity symbol, through many other universes. The lemniscate spins in all directions. Our view zooms in again, until we see the white hot ball floating in a Black Void. It explodes silently. I feel like my atoms are all shattered. Light and life burst forth from the universe as it recreates itself. Gawn passes his hand over the mirror, and the vision fades.

I hear a voice screaming in my head. I realize it's me. "Shh," Gawn says softly. I stop screaming. Hot tears are running down my vampire face.
"You wanted to see the end of the world didn't you, son?"
"No! Damn them DV lucid tasks bullshit. I didn't even want to do this one. I knew this was going to happen."
"Really? Don't you know Ninja and the others are being guided? If you were never led to that silly website as you think of it in your mind, you would have never met Raven, or Robert, or Selene, or Me. You would have never understood the power of The Vortex, or learned how to shapeshift. You should be grateful. You may have never even met Angel."
"I am sorry, my lord."
Ganwn chuckles, and looks up at his the statue of himself. The statue winks at us and grins. 
"I created Dream Views, you know, son."
"What? You aren't even corporeal!"
"Oh, you know I am. My spark is in many humans, after I halved my energy, and sent tiny sparks into so many of you Earthlings so many millions of years ago. You remember, don't you, son?"
"Yes." I look down at my chest. A little white ball floats up out of me, and I see the Horned God, Pan, dancing madly inside of it, playing the Pan Pipes. Wood nymphs flock to him, and kiss him. He summons a goblet of wine, and drains it, then tosses it to the side. He winks at me. The spark floats back down into my chest. Gawn touches my chest. "I will always be with you, here." He kisses my forehead. "And here. Our souls are bonded." Gawn flies through the roof of the Temple, opens a portal, and goes through it. I walk out of the Temple, and out of the Biodome. 
I stare at the Earth in silent solitude. Angel appears, wraps her arms around me. I put an arm around her waist, and we gaze at the earth like that for a long time. The Moon Imps pop out of craters in the Moon. They become men and women. A lot of others join us. We gaze at the Earth like that for what seems like forever.

----------


## Naiya

> Thanks Naiya. I think it's because I belief life is dream and dream is life. When I think about the tasks, I just think about them all day, or right before I go to sleep. I guess being obsessed with dreams helps.



Good advice...I guess I could say I have a hard time motivating myself to do tasks nowadays, as funny as it sounds. Maybe that's the other side of it--I tell myself "eh I can do it tomorrow or whenever, I just want to sleep tonight."   :tongue2:

----------


## oniman7

Great time for me to get back into lucid dreaming. I am so doing the apocalypse one, perhaps a couple times over  ::D: . I'm really obsessed with Post-Apocalyptica.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Death of the Dinosaurs*

I am looking at Earth with Sacrosanct aka Q, one of my spirit/dream guides. He is a golden man. I am a desert nomad, all in white, with bat wings growing out of my back.  A huge meteor hurtles toward Earth. I can see its craters on fire, burning up in the atmosphere. It's the size of a planetoid. It is heading right where Hawai'i is, but, there's land there right now. I scream in terror. 
Sacrosanct grabs me by the wrist, and takes me through a portal. We are floating in outer space.
"I thought you wanted to see this," he says.
"Not really."
"Well, you just asked me that. What's wrong?"
"It's terrifying."
"You knew it would be."
"It's all so real."
"Yes. How about we go back, to see how all this happened? We can lead up to this point, and it won't be so, impactful, shall we say?"
I roll my eyes, and chuckle at his lame joke. Sacrosanct rips a hole in the fabric of time and space, and we step through. I feel like I am Ebenezer Scrooge with the ghost of Christmas Past. We are like two ghosts watching the scenes.
We are in a tropical jungle in Atlantis.  There are people riding two-legged dinosaurs, like velociraptors.  They thunder through the jungle. Something is chasing them.  The people are dressed in skins and feathers.  There is another dinosaur, like a diplodocus, tearing through the forest. There is one main controller, who is controlling the dinosaur with an electronic pole that is connected directly to its brain. The pole is connected to a device in the person's hands, which has wires leading to a helmet.  The diplodocus is covered in a strange white metal armor. There are other warriors on its back, armed with poison spearguns. Most of them are cyborgs to varying degrees. The diplodocus is brainwashed. It is insane. I pity it. I go to help it.
"No," says Sacrosanct. "There is nothing you can do. We are viewing the past. We are like ghosts here, my friend." I stop. The tribal people shoot tranquilizer blow darts at the tech warriors.  Some of them get hit, and fall off. A few get trampled. The tribal people are clearly upset by this. The tech people kill they tribal people with their poison, calmly and passively. They seem to have an attitude like a predator hunting its prey, though they are the same species.  
"We have to kill it," says the leader of the tribal people.
"No! Our brothers will come to our aid!"
A group of other tribal people, being carried through the air by flying dinosaurs, fly out of huge trees, and drop large boulders on the tech people. More fall off the dinosaur. 
"I have a trap! We have to use it. They are killing us!"
"Dammit. You're right! Engage the trap!"
The people on the velociraptors lead the diplodocus over a trap. A harpoon pops up out of the ground, and impales it. The tribal people scream and cry, as the diplodocus screams and falls to the ground. One of them runs to one of the tech warriors, and rips his speargun out of his hand, and shoots the diplodocus with it, to put it out of its misery. The tech warriors fire their remaining spearguns. Some hit the velociraptors, some hit the tribal warriors. The tribal warriors leap upon the tech warriors, and cut their throats with stone daggers. The velociraptors bite their throats, and toss them to the side, and rip their chests open with their claws. Sacrosanct and fly higher. We see a huge war going on in the jungle, as a similar scene is repeated.
We fly to a city with a beatiful white wall and buildings. There are angry sentient dinosaurs outside. They pound on the walls, and are ignored. "We are starving!" they roar telepathically. They break through the walls, and wreak havoc in the city. They eat people, their livestock, and their crops. There are dinosaur tech warriors fighting the other dinosaurs. It's a bloody mess. I am beginning to feel strangely distant. 
We fly into outer space. There are strange aliens floating on silver disks, watching the Earth.
"This was not our intention. We fucked up."
"No, the Sentient Ones have free will. They choose what they will."
"We planted too many creatures in one place. We need to start over."
"This will incur a great karmic debt upon our heads."
"One which is no greater than the one upon us at this moment."
"We will destroy."
"We must.  The experiment is a collosal failure."
The aliens fly to a small planetoid. It seems to have a long strange orbit around the Sun, like a comet. They attack rockets to it, and redirect to the Earth. 
Again, I watch the giant meteor hurtle toward Earth, to a great green continent, larger than anyone I have ever seen, as large as Africa and Eurasia combined, maybe even larger. It's beautiful, full of many inland freshwater, and saltwater seas. I realize I am looking at Atlantis. 
The meteor slams into earth, penetrating the crust into what is present day Hawai'i. The earth groans in pain, and roars angrily at the aliens. The aliens tremble in fear. There is a wave of heat, like a nuclear explosion, and megatons of dust is kicked up into the atmosphere. The continent sinks below sea level, as a great crater is created forming the Pacific Ocean. Lava bubbles up out of the hole left by the meteor.
Everything begins to die, starting with the largest land animals. The humans curse the dinosaurs, and hunt them savagely. The dinosaurs are too weak from hunger to fight.  Some of the large animals are saved by the humans, especially mammals, but they look disdainfully on the reptiles, and spit on them. The humans make war on each other, and become cannibals.
"Enough!" I wail, and look away. Sacrosanct grabs my wrist, and takes me back to the Biodome. I sit on the park bench by the koi pond, and weep. Raven appears.
"Nomad? What's wrong?"
"I just need to be alone." She nods. I teleport to the Glen of Healing and go to sleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

*Moses Parting the Reed Sea*

I am on the bank of the Reed Sea with Sacrosanct and Zaphor.
"Are you sure you want to do this?" says Zaphor.
"Yes."
Sancrosanct nods. Moses is there with thousands of Israelites. He looks very strange. He looks at me. I am a little startled. He has a red glint in his eye. "He's a transdimensional being. He can see into the future," explains Sancrosanct. 
I see metal on his head. I realize he's a cyborg.
He turns to the Israelites. "My brothers, and sisters, here and now, I will perform a miracle for you, in the name of God. Here there are dangerous creatures, crocodiles, and pestilence. I summon a sacred wind to-" He summons a wind, as the reeds part, revealing crocodiles, and the scene freezes.
Suddenly all the people change to 2D. It looks like an animation cel is being peeled off a background.
Moses is now standing before the Red Sea. There are Israelites there with him. The men and women are wearing Babylonian armor, and wielding bronze swords. They clang their swords against their shields. Moses looks at me again. He is still a cyborg.
Aliens appear on small grey disks, flying in the air. 
"Ah, the Egyptians, our former slave masters! Look, they descend upon us from the sky!" says Moses.
The Israelites fire a volley of arrows at the aliens. The aliens activate energy shields, and the arrows bounce off. The aliens speak telepathically.
"You fools! We are not your enemies! Stop listening to The Deceiver! He has stolen sacred technology from us, and is using it to control you with his lies and illusions!"
"Ah, they are coming to kill us! Get in the boats!"
The Israelites push the a bunch of small boats into the sea. Some of them stand up, and run in place. "I now part the waters!" Moses shouts. He slams his staff on the ground. I realize it's some type of technological device. It shoots telepathic illusions into the Israelites. I see what they see: he parts the sea, and they walk on dry land. 
All the Israelites stand up, and run in place in their boats. Moses telepathically commands a couple of them to row and steer. The going is very slow. It's almost comical, but also terrifyingly creepy. 
"We are your friends!" They aliens say. "Do not listen to the Voice of The Heretic! Look, we have given you so many gifts! You have no reason to flee us. He is leading you to your most certain deaths."
The Israelites ignore the aliens, and keep going. The finally make it to the other shore, and slowly jog out of the boats. Moses summons an illusory chariot calvary, and the false Egyptian warriors get smashed by walls of water.
One of the Israelites says, "You will not stop us! Now we are free!" It is Aaron. Moses gives him a staff. The staff grows electronic tendrils into Aaron's hand, but he doesn't seem to notice. The staff blooms. Tiny roots come out of Aaron's nostrils and ears. It's horrifying. "We are Here now! We are free! We are in the Promised Land!" 
"No, you are in the desert, you fool! You are going to die!"
"I bloom next to this blessed sea, like a beautiful tree!" The wood forms over Aaron's body until his a complete tree. There is a thumping from inside. Aaron breaks out of the tree, covered in sap. He coughs and vomits, and sap comes out of his mouth and nostrils. He convulses and dies. The Israelites take no notice. Moses laughs. The Israelites clang their swords on their shields and sneer at the aliens. The aliens give up and fly away.
"The Sorcerer won," they sadly say.
I teleport out of there. I stand on the Moon, outside the Biodome, and I look at Earth. I focus on Israel. I see death. I look toward Iraq, and see more death. I retch in disgust. Sacrosanct gives me a glass of water. I drink deeply.
"God damn it. Why do I keep doing these fucking tasks?"
"Hey, you're barking up the wrong tree, pal. That's a question for yourself."
"Yeah... I already know the answer. I am glad this shit is the last one. Fuck war, man."
"Fuck war is right. Now, generate inner peace."
"You are right."
I teleport to the Moutain in the Biodome, and meditate in lotus. I levitate off the ground, and my body turns to gold. A white light comes out of my third eye, and spins. Cherry blossoms fall around me, and I inhale a scent like wild strawberries.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Done. That was exhausting.

----------


## insight

> Done. That was exhausting.



Great work WakingNomad :smiley:  Complete TOTY within the first month of the year... GREAT !  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, nice job

----------


## Hukif

That one was cheap, I wanted to end it again ;.;





> Back to sleep.
> 
> FA, or so I thought, there was huge HH, visual, audio, everything, did a RC just in case, but couldnt tell apart if it was the HH or me, anyway got to some random forest, that meant it was me, and that it was a dream, what should I do now? To be trapped in a spell, how pathetic, went to look for people, but there was nobody to be found, used scan on the whole planet, and found no human life, there was, however, an immortal, a vestige of humanoid who could use magic and a race that looked similar, I could recognize this scenario, that movie, I didnt like it that much, really, but one way or the other, it was time to go and kill the immortal, he was in direct fault of this, and the end of humanity, now that I was in the future, should as well watch it, right? 
> 
> So cheap, there was a huge earthquake and some volcanoes going around and people were stupid enough to just do nothing, pathetic! I was so disappointed, at least made the task though, thats better than nothing.

----------


## KingYoshi

Damn Nomad! Nice job! Time for me to get off my ass and start the task of the year! Btw, excellent choices Ninja. I look forward to them.

Oh, and *What??Me??*, mad props for the Belldandy sig. Nice!

----------


## Gone

that was fun. i finish all the tasks but mantaining lucidity was a bit hard. let me give you some high lights. when moses parted the red sea i walked throught it with him then in the rome i beat the fighter and then did high fives all around. also i got in a fight with armstrong and the end of the world was god beating the hell out of the devil. all of this was fun and took a while but i may want to do it again :Shades wink:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Great work WakingNomad Complete TOTY within the first month of the year... GREAT !







> Wow, nice job







> That one was cheap, I wanted to end it again ;.;







> Damn Nomad! Nice job! Time for me to get off my ass and start the task of the year! Btw, excellent choices Ninja. I look forward to them.
> 
> Oh, and *What??Me??*, mad props for the Belldandy sig. Nice!



Thank you, guys. I agree with Yoshi, yes. Good tasks, though at times terrifying.





> that was fun. i finish all the tasks but mantaining lucidity was a bit hard. let me give you some high lights. when moses parted the red sea i walked throught it with him then in the rome i beat the fighter and then did high fives all around. also i got in a fight with armstrong and the end of the world was god beating the hell out of the devil. all of this was fun and took a while but i may want to do it again



Looking forward to reading these dreams.

----------


## J.D.

This is the whole DJ entry from when I did the gladiator one.  :tongue2:   The task part is in bold.




> 08.02.2010Gladiatores Pugnant! (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> This one was actually made up of the initial WILD, then countless DEILDs, but for the sake of neatness I'll keep them all in the same entry.  
> 
> I was sleepy this morning, so I tried to WILD.  I lay on my back for, I'd say, 25 minutes before switching to my right side.  It was only about 5 more minutes after that before I got into a dream.
> 
> I had a FA in my old house.  It was a sunny day, and the curtains were open in my bedroom.  I went straight to the window, opened it, and climbed out.  Standing on the roof, I looked up and down the street, just taking everything in.  It really amazes me sometimes.  I was still wearing my dressing gown, so I took it off, then floated down to my front garden.  I got distracted by taking a detour round the side of the house, finding it strange that the side gate was open.  I floated back onto the roof, and sat down with my back against the chimney.  I could feel the rough bricks against my back very clearly.  *After some pondering, I remembered the task of the year. * *I had been thinking about it before I got to SP.  With a gladiator fight in mind, I thought about a way to change scene to Ancient Rome.  I jumped off the roof and landed in the back garden.  A big red plastic bucket (about 3 feet in diameter) I used to own was sitting in the long grass near the back fence.  I approached it, trying to convince myself it was one of the pipes from Super Mario which would drop me out in the sky above the Colloseum.  There was water in the bucket.  Without hesitation I dunked my head in, and the rest of my body followed.  It was (as always) a bit surprising to find I could breathe underwater.  On the bottom of the bucket were some stones.  I focused on one which was vaugely Colosseum-shaped lol and tried to imagine that it was the Colosseum- I was just far above it.  I tried to think of all the other stones as buildings and the spaces between them as roads.  I wasn't getting anywhere, so I shut my eyes and did a somersault, hoping that when I opened my eyes, I would be falling towards the Colosseum.  As I did this, I shouted,
> ...

----------


## J.D.

Here's number 2...




> 10.02.2010End of The World (MILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I was thinking about the task of the year before I went to sleep, particularly the "End of the World" part.  I wondered how I could logistically _get_ to the future and _have_ the world end.  This caused my first (uninentional) MILD.  I couldn't think of anything lying in bed, but luckily my subconscious did the work for me. 
> The earliest part of the dream I remember is watching the planets revolving around the sun.  They were nowhere near to scale- all the planets were far too big and far too close to the sun, but what the hell.  I looked at the Earth, and out of the corner of my eye (if I had eyes, I can't recall any sort of body), saw a huge chunk of rock drifting closer and closer.  It wasn't a conventional comet- what it reminded me of was a shot of a Star Destroyer from the start of one of the older Star Wars movies.  It was that kind of flat-ish shape and very long.  *Far* larger than the Earth.  I became very alarmed.
> "Didn't the people on Earth know about this? How could they miss it?  Ohhhhh..."  I became lucid when I realised what was about to happen and remembered the task.  From my vantage point, I watched with a kind of morbid interest crossed with dread.  To my surprise, instead of obliterating my beloved planet, the Star Destroyer-shaped comet glanced off the Earth's atmosphere.  It hit the atmosphere at an angle of about 10 degrees, and just "bounced off", now floating in the direction of the sun.  A strange side-effect of the near miss was to knock the Earth out of its normal orbit.  The "bounce" effect had some sort of recoil.  It didn't make an enormous difference to the Earth's orbit, it was now just circling a bit closer to the sun.
> 
> I vaugely wondered,
> ...



I tried the "beat Neill Armstrong down the ladder" one today as well but failed.  :tongue2:   I'll post it for the lulz anyway.

----------


## ninja9578

Wow, that's an awesome apocolypse.

----------


## J.D.

I tried the moon one, here's the effort!




> 10.02.2010Attempted Astronaut (WILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> My very first evening-WILD!  The only reason it worked (I reckon) was because I was sleep-deprived from the night before.
> 
> I had a false awakening in a _graveyard,_ weirdly.  I stood up and checked my hand to find several extra fingers.  I nodded to myself, satisfied.  There was a tall, black metal fence surrounding the graveyard, and I wanted to get outside of it.  I could see a city with skyscrapers in the distance, and fancied exploring.  I took a running jump and glided up over the fence, landing on top of a bus shelter outside.  I stopped and thought for a second, and remembered the task of the year.  The city seemed like the kind of place I might be able to hitch a ride to space from, with the view to beating Neill Armstrong down the ladder to be first on the moon.  The city centre was definately uphill from my position, so I flew at waist-height up the steepest street I could find, going in the right direction.  I flew through a massive crowd of people, all heading the same way.  I noticed my youngest brother among the crowd.  He seemed to be getting overwhelmed by the masses, so I picked him up and put him on my back.  The crowd was getting thicker and thicker as I came close to the building at the top of the street, and I eventually found them all trying to cram into an elevator at the base of a tower.  I looked at it, and thought it looked like it could be the kind of elevator that lifts astronauts up to the door of their rocket, so I decided to get on it.
> "Stand back!" I shouted.  "Astronauts only!"  Smirking to myself, I wondered if this ridiculous authoritative strategy would work.
> 
> ...



I'll get it next time!

----------


## KingYoshi

Completed the Gladiator Fight Task, here is my entry:



February 20, 2010
*Lucid Dream 154: They Call Me Kratos*
around 3:00am
*DILD*

Category - _Task/Action_


I was in some kind of thrift store and I was looking through some old SNES and NES games. I had found quite a few rarities for dirt cheap and I was getting excited. I looked through the games I was about to buy and they had all changed. Many of them were now common sports games. I went back to the bin and began to search for the games I thought I had in my hand already. After searching for a bit and having several games change again, I started to get suspicious. I slowly raised my hand and performed a nose pinch RC. I was indeed dreaming. 

I immediately wanted to complete one of the Tasks of the Year. I decided to attempt the Gladiator fight. I took flight and began searching for the Colosseum. After flying over a few mountains I saw a large structure in the background. As I approached I could hear a crowd roaring and cheering from within the walls. I landed in front of the colosseum and walked inside. I was in a large area within the walls of the collosseum. It was just like a football game. There were concession stands set up everywhere, but the food was very different. One stand read, "Fried Bat on a Stick" another said, "The Crumpet Stop." I didn't want to just fly into the arena and begin fighting, so I walked around until I found some stone steps that led into a deep dark dungeon. 

There were many slaves locked in the dungeon and I walked in smiling. One of them asked, "Who the f*** are you?" I turned invisible and walked through the wall and into the cell with the other prisoners. I reappeared and they were all speechless. I spoke, "I am a god in this world. I have come to fight in the games as a prisoner." One of the prisoners got excited and said, "You are here to save us? We are saved!" I laughed a deep evil laugh and said, "I came here to fight. Your life means nothing to me." They man began to whine and beg, "But, you are a god right? You can do anything. Help us get out of here...please!" He then grabbed my arm. I quickly straightened out my arm, spread my fingers, and summoned a large machete. In a flash I swung my arm and removed the prisoners head from his shoulders. 

The other prisoners backed away and I spoke once again, "Get on my nerves or in my way, and you'll end up like this one." I then picked up his head by his hair and held it out in front of me. The prisoners all looked terrified. I smirked and then tossed the head to one of the other prisoners and said, "Here you go scruffy." He caught the head, dropped it, and began to cry softly in the corner. A couple guards had now showed up and they began yelling into the cell telling us to shut the f*** up and get ready to die. They opened up the doors and we all got into a single file line and followed them into the stadium. 

As soon as we entered the stadium, I slit one of the guards throat and stole his spear. I then launched the spear across the arena. There were many "executioners" (people we were supposed to fight) standing on the other side of the arena. My spear soared through the air and pierced the heart of the largest executioner in the arena. The giant muscular man dropped to his knees and his cow/bull skull head gear fell to the ground. The crowd roared and I took off running to the center of the arena. I screamed and held my arms wide. A huge fountain of fire and debris exploded under my feet and lifted me into the air. I floated atop the fountain of fire and began launching flaming boulders/debris at the other executioners. I killed a few this way and landed back on the ground. The fire fountain was now gone. 

Many people in the crowd were shouting, "Who are you?", "What is your name?", "What shall we call you!" I stood tall and shouted, "I am Kratos!" I crowd began chanting "Kratos...Kratos...Kratos!" I now noticed I had Kratos' Blades of Chaos attached to my arms. I began the massacre. After killing off all the executioners with attacks straight out of the game (God of War), I began to hunt down the other prisoners. The arena was a blood bath and I think the crowd was now scared for their own safety. The czar stood and stared down at me. The crowd started chanting, "Kill him...kill him...kill him!" The czar gave me a thumbs down and I began to laugh. 

Trained soldiers entered the arena and I slayed them all within seconds. I then took flight and began lauching fireballs at the crowd, setting groups of them ablaze. I then landed in the crowd and began slicing them up. The crowd tried to run and some even tried to fight. With relative ease, I wiped out the entire arena which was now a large bowl of blood. I looked into the "luxury box" and saw the czar staring down at me. He then laughed and took flight. He said, "So you thin you are the only lucid one in this land?" He began flying around attacking me. I was on the defensive and kept deflecting his attacks, but he kept getting closer and closer to landing one. Finally I dodged one of his attacks and severed his arm. He flew high above me, laughed, and his arm regenerated. He began to speak, "You cannot kill me so easily, I am the..." I raised my arm in the air and summoned a massive bolt of lightning which hit him mid-sentence. He disintegrated. I took flight and flew high above the arena. I attempted to summon a meteor and land it on the colosseum. After a few trys, I saw the large ball of fire tearing through the atmosphere. As the giant meteor approached, I felt myself waking up. I tried to hold on, but I couldn't. I then prepared to DEILD.

----------


## KingYoshi

Completed the End of the World, here is my entry:



February 20, 2010
*Lucid Dream 155: Humanity's Fate*
*DEILD*

Category - _Task/Action_


I tranistioned smoothly and completed the DEILD. After the tranistion, I was standing on the sidewalk of a neighborhood street. The neighborhood seemed familiar, but I couldn't figure out where I had saw it before. I jogged down the street looking for something interesting when a house caught my eye. It seemed like a normal house, but for some reason it seemed familiar. I walked up and tried to open the door, but it was locked. I decided to just knock and see what happened. I heard someone moving around from the inside and then the door opened. 

It was Dr. Emmett Brown (character from the movie, Back to the Future, also known as Doc) and he was wearing the weird mind reading device from the movie. He looked at me and said, "Where are we?" I wasn't sure what to say, so I just walked into the room. Doc poked his head outside, looked both ways, and then closed the door behind. He looked at me and asked, "Were you followed?" I shook my head no and he told me that he had something to show me. I said, "Is it a time machine?" He looked at me in amazement and said, "It works! This mind reading device works!...Well, sort of. It works the opposite way I guess...Quick! What am I thinking?" I looked at him and said, "You are thinking about gay porn." He looked shocked, then he chuckled and said, "Well sometimes...I". I interrupted, "I don't need an explanation, Doc." He then uncovered the DeLorean. 

We both jumped in and he said, "So, where do you want to go?" I told him I wanted to go to the future and he looked at me with concern and said, "Yes! Its your kids. We have to do something about your kids Marty!" I laughed and said, "F*** them. Take me to Doomsday. The end of the world!" He smiled and typed April 9, 2061. We then blasted through the side of the house and took off down the street. I watched as the needle approached 88mph. As we hit 88mph, there was a sound like a shotgun blast and white light flooded my vision. When my vision cleared, we were riding through a war zone. We parked and got out. Suddenly a huge metal pole flew in from the sky and impaled Doc. He was dead before he could get a single word out. I thought, "Ok?" and jogged down the street. 

There were burning buildings all around and the sky was covered in a thick layer of smoke. The reflection of the burning fires gave the smoke a brownish-orange color. I saw a large group of people gathered around someone who was floating in the air. They all seemed to be suffering and begging to the man in the sky. He laughed an evil laugh (which seemed familiar somehow). He then swooped down and grabbed one of the crowd members. He held her by the neck as he shouted, "This is what happens when you defy me!" He then ripped the girls head off with his bare hands. He threw it down into the crowd and then tossed the body high into the air. A large, red-eyed, black dragon swooped out of the thick smoke and devoured the body. Some of the crowd members hit their knees and began praying. The man floating in the sky shouted, "Fools! I am god! Ha ha ha ha!" I looked closer at the man and thought to myself, "WTF? Is that really..." 

I was suddenly floating in the sky above a crowd of people. I looked around and realized that the guy had been me the whole time. I held my arms up above my head and summoned a tornado. I ran it through the town crushing buildings, tossing cars and people all over the place. I then decided to summon another...and another...and another. Soon I was controlling 13 tornadoes that whipped through the city all around me as I floated in the dark sky. There were explosions and the sound of many screaming people. I decided to go ahead and hunt down the rest of the humans. I tried to imagine an army of soldiers approaching me from the horizon (to submit to my command). I heard something behind me and I turned around to find a group of seven people/monsters behind me. 

There was a man flying who appeared to be and was dressed like a vampire. There was also a gigantic beast that looked like it came from the game, "Shadow of the Colossus." It was at least forty feet tall and covered in a thick mane of hair. There were three people in black armor holding sinister looking swords, a guy in a mech unit, and a smoking hot female with sharp footlong fingernails. I looked at them all and said, "Now...we feast on the humans! I want none left alive!" 

I flew high into the air and summoned Seine (my lunar wolf accomplice). He flew out of the fog and I mounted him. I flew overhead as I watched my subordinates wreck havoc. The colossus had lifted an occupied house and spiked it like a football. I could see the vampire flying away with someone in its arms. The soldiers were chopping up people by the second, and the female was impaling people with her fingernails from great distances (reminded me of Lust from Full Metal Alchemist). I was trying to see what the mech unit was up to, but I couldn't find it anywhere. Suddenly a shower of missles landed in a large crowd of scared people. I looked and saw that the mech unit was circling the area, firing missles and bullets everywhere. Seine then used telepathy to communicate with me. He asked, "How do you finally link the lucid world to the real world?" I awoke before I could answer. I sat up and thought, "Wow, that was interesting."

----------


## J.D.

I've been trying to get my hands on a working time machine to make these tasks easier.  This morning I managed to remember the tasks, so I flew over to a random house where they were having a barbecue on the roof.  I asked causally, "Hey, do you have a time machine I could borrow?"  The owner of the house said no, but told me his next-door neighbour did!  Turned out this "time machine" was composed of a huge, old desktop computer and some bizarre visualisations on a dusty screen.  Needless to say, it didn't work!  I'll be looking out for a TARDIS or DeLorean next.  :tongue2:

----------


## ebullere

Actually, it looks like hominins as early as homo ergastor and homo erectus controlled and made fire, long before modern humans came along.

But yeah, I'm pretty excited about this task. Gonna build me a time machine.

----------


## juroara

ohhhh I had no idea there was a yearly task now. This one definitely sounds exciting!  ::D:

----------


## Baron Samedi

So we're not doing the orange and title thingy for those that complete Task of the Year this year?

----------


## Clyde Machine

I'm intrigued for doing this.... But I'm just not so sure I want throw my hat into the ring! XP I've done my first two basic totms, and did my first advanced task. Completing both the basic and advanced for March was pretty sweet and actually unexpected for me, but I just couldn't help myself.

But, should I attempt the TOTY?



....
....
....(thinks about this)
....

Screw it, I'm in. TOTY, here I come!!

----------


## I_C_U

Didn't pay any attention that there was a ToTY  ::shock::  . Gotta make up the lost time. I bet that I can complete it by the end of this month, starting tonight.

----------


## zebrah

Man I'm am really going to go for it this year. I've tried lucid dreaming three times before but now me, my bro and two friends are all doing it together. Hopefully I stick with it this time and complete this goal.

----------


## I_C_U

July 20th 1969 ( DILD )

Length : Short
Vividity : Great

This started as a FA. I was sleeping, but woke up because the power went off. I tried to sleep but couldn't. '' Hey, maybe this is a dream. '' So I pinched my nose and became LuCiD. I remembered that I wanted to complete the ToTY. '' So, which one? Ah, Neil Armstrong, am goin' to the moon. '' I said '' Time: July 20th 1969. Destination: Apollo 11. '' A portal appeared, so I jumped right through. I looked around me, and there was Armstrong '' Why, hello there, Tom Cruise. '' He greeted me. '' FFS, I'm not Tom Cruise! '' We started to land. The door opened, Armstrong holding a flag. He was walking to the exit. '' Stop! This is my show! '' I stopped him. '' What the ... '' I grabbed him, took his flag, and threw him behind me. I walked down the stairs '' That's one small step for mwah; one giant leap for - ummm ... Dancing bananas! '' The flag turned into a dancing banana flag. '' ToTY number one: Done. '' The dream started to fade, so I prepared myself for a DEILD.

¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤-¤

Height of Rome ( DEILD )

Length : Long 
Vividity : Great

( I stood still, and transitioned smoothly ) I was outside my house. '' Which task do I do now? '' I thought it through, and came up of a conclusion that I wanted to participate in a gladiators fight. I walked to the door, I heared wild roars and cheers, I opened the door and I'm inside the arena. I walked to the center, looked around me, the king looked at me. Silence. He began to speak: '' Ladies and Gentlemen, let the challenger beg for mercy! '' Trumpets began to play as the gates opened, and the gladiators came out. '' You want a piece of me?! '' They began to rush towards me, then surrounded me from every direction. '' Why Art Though Not Have Weapon. Fuck it. This is getting old. '' I took out a dagger from my pocket. Sliced someone's head, he dropped an axe so I took it. I rushed, killed everyone who got on my way brutal, till there's no one left. That leader became mad. '' Unleash the Beast! '' A ferocious tiger is released. '' Oh, man! I'm not in the mood. '' He lept one huge leap towards me, I stucked my axe in his eyes, and he fell, agonising in pain. His right eye bleeding, and the other one full of tears. I felt sorry for him. I looked at the king. '' This is all your falt! You made me kill all these inocent people just for your excitment! '' I started flying quickly to him, he started running away. '' There's no where to run! '' I carried him, and went up, high in the sky, and threw him. He fell. But isn't dead, so I decided to dive down. My dagger was up in the air. I slowed myself down, grabed it, then continued falling at full speed. And stabed his heart. '' Go f*** yourself in hell, faggot. '' Then I woke up instantly.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job.  Brutal Rome dream  :tongue2:

----------


## I_C_U

Thanks, ninja. That Rome dream was one of my favorite dreams ever. The experience was just pure damn awsome.

----------


## I_C_U

22.03.20104 Minutes (To Save The World) (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was outside my house, I looked at my suuroundings and questioned myself " Wasn't I in my bed just a momment ago? " I pinched my nose and became lucid. I wanted to go to the future, so I thought up of a random year. " 2033 " A portal appeared and I jumped right through. I was still outside my house, but no one's there. " I stand alone. " I heared a loud alert. A digital timer appeared at the sky. 04:00 Minutes and counting down. I saw comets falling. " I'm out of time, and I got 4 minutes, eh? " I started repeating it. Then the song started to play by itself. " What sould I do? I'm gonna die .. " I looked at the timer again and it reached 01:00 minute. " Shit, that was fast. " I forgot about the task, and thought that I'd save the world instead of destroying it. I flied up to space, I wanted to hit the comets, but I accidently dodged them. 3 ... 2 ... 1. Boom. The comets hit the earth, and everything turned to ash. " Ah, witness the end of the world, that's wwhat I wanted to do. " Everything started to fade to black and I woke up.

----------


## I_C_U

Battle with the Sphinx ( DILD )

Length : Long
Vividity : Great

There was a False Awakining where my alarm went on for me to go to school. It went on for hours and no one turned it off, I was annoyed, so I grabed it, got up, and threw it from the window. I felt that something was wrong, so I pinched my nose and became LuCiD. I flied to the sea, and across the ocean, till I reached Eygpt. I landed. Slaves were all over the place, they were doing what is supposed to be a 'rain dance'. They danced in circles till it rained, then they started to cheer and clap. The rain finished a minute later, and mud was all over the place, so, they started using the mud to build the pyramids. When they finished the first one, which was the biggest, they had a break. I wanted to see what will happen if I ruined it, so I touched it and it started to collapse. Everyone started looking at me, then ran away from me screaming in terror. I looked at the sphinx, which was apparently complete. It's eyes started glowing gold, and the ground was trembling, it started moving, till it got of the ground. Then there was a loud roar. It was really huge, I felt myself like a small fly infront of it. It was rushing towards me, I turned myself invisible and it went right through. It drifted back at me. I had to think fast, so I slammed the ground and the earth trembled. 5 fire pillars formed around me, it lept at me, touched the flames and backed out. I moved but accidently touched the fire. '' Ouch, hot! '' I waved my hands and it disappeared. '' Just turn to dust. '' I slammed the ground again and it slowly began turning to dust. Then I heared my alarm turning on so I woke up.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Hey folks, check it out! First of the TOTY tasks completed! Poor dinosaurs, though....
http://dreamviews.com/community/show...9&postcount=87




> 27.03.201061: 3.27.10; 6:29AM The Grand Lucid. (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> [...]
> 
> Lucidity now "proven", I'd moved back toward the fountain and thought about the tasks of the year, and strained to remember all of them. I had written them down before going to sleep to avoid this exact thing happening, but hadn't memorized them. This lucid was strong and vivid, and I felt I could do any one of those tasks. The first that came to mind was to beat Neil Armstrong down the ladder, but I wasn't keen on doing that one. Instead, I figured I'd do the death of the dinosaurs task, seeing how I'd seen monsters by the fountain earlier.
> 
> I arrived at the fountain and found that the environment changed entirely, to a barren stone field of gray, under an overcast broken-looking sky. Dinosaurs were roaming about, and there were fires lit all over the place indicating that something was very wrong - as in, an asteroid collision with earth was imminent. There were flames in the sky as well, and because the overcast sky was broken I could see a bit of outer space. In the sky coming toward the earth, where I stood, was a black fiery ball I understood was THE asteroid, very far away still. I knew I had to watch that hit to complete the task.
> ...



That qualify?

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Just posting to say these are fantastic. Really good lucid dreaming motivation
"July 20th 1969: Beat Neil Armstrong down the ladder" ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Just in case WakingNomad checks this topic ever again, thanks for the Thank! I take it you enjoyed what you saw?  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Sorry for the double post, but I have an attempt/completion(?) to report and ask about. I know I'm always unsure of every task I complete because I'm not sure I did it right, but here's my attempt at the dawn of man/show how to light a fire task. I think the location disqualifies me on this one. Should I go back for a second attempt at this task?

http://dreamviews.com/community/show...74#post1397974





> 01.04.201065: 4.1.10; 8:13AM Part 2: Back To The Past, Like In Back To The Future. (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I had mostly woken up from the last dream and knew I wanted to become lucid, so I forced myself completely out of the non-lucid dream and into a DEILD, knowing I was in control of myself enough to be able to do so. After a smooth and excellent transition into the lucid, I found myself driving in first person perspective on a road in a city I wasn't familiar with. To make sure I was lucid, I swung my left arm up and out from my side and punched where the "escape" key would be on a computer keyboard; a black keyboard had been generated in front of me for this purpose. I called this the "console" key, and hitting it brought up a window from my previous dream. (See previous dream for description of this window.)
> 
> Even though the console was up, I didn't use it. I instead kept driving, quite fast, on the road ahead of me, and thought of the task of the year once again, recalling that before I'd gone to bed I'd looked over the list and chosen to do the "dawn of man" task during my next lucid. Since I was driving, there was only one logical way to go back in time: *Back To The Future style! 
> 
> *I kicked up the speed of the car and raced toward an oncoming car with the intent to jump into the past before the collision. As the shiny blue car came at me fast, I braced and charged full-speed forward.
> ...

----------


## Raven Knight

MoSh and I were now in a rather small space.  It was the interior of a space capsule.  I looked over and saw an astronaut in the process of climbing out a hatch.  Through the hatch I could see stars.  I went over to the hatch, pushed myself off of the helmet of the astronaut, did a somersault in the air, and landed on my feet on the moon.

"Ha!" I said, looking back up at Neil Armstrong, "The first human on the moon is a WOMAN!  Eat moon dust!"  I summoned up a flag and planted it in the ground.

"What on Earth?" Neil Armstrong said.

"Hey!" I said, "We're not on Earth, remember?  I am claiming this spot to be the future home of the tower and the biodome."

MoSh stepped out of the capsule and stepped onto Neil Armstrong's helmet.  He stood there and looked down at me.  He said if I was plotting the location of the tower, we were in the wrong place.  This wasn't where the tower was built.  I told him I knew it wasn't the exact spot, what I was doing was just representative of claiming an area of the moon on which to build the biodome and the tower.  MoSh jumped down off of Neil Armstrong's head and landed right beside me on the moon.  He looked back up at the astronaut on the ladder.  Neil Armstrong was talking into his transmitter.  He was saying he wasn't alone on the moon there were two other people already here!  Who had somehow stowed away on the rocket but we didn't have any space suits on so how was that possible?  There must be an atmosphere on the moon after all  It looked like he might take his helmet off.  I floated up and told him not to be retarded this was a dream, our dream (I indicated MoSh and myself), but he needed the helmet.  Neil Armstrong agreed it must be a hallucination.  He climbed back into the capsule.

----------


## Max ツ

This task is great! I am in!
I already had the end of the world dream, some six weeks ago. Here's the experience:


_I was in a bar, drinking some beer. My friend had given me a mp3 player as a gift yesterday, and in the dream I thought to check it out again. I took out the player, and was examining it. Then suddenly my eyes fell upon my fingers, and they counted to three! Two of them were simply not there, only empty holes for them. Then I became lucid realizing this RC. Apparently, I remembered the Apocalypse documentary I had watched right before sleeping, and I thought, what would it be like to actually be during the Apocalypse? And then I hear a resounding explosion. I look out of the window of my house ( dont know how I got there ) and see all the houses and shops shaking violently and crumbling. Then there spreads this huge fire, coming towards my direction. I try to run away ( again I dont know how i got to the ground, my house is six floors up! ) but a voice tells me that it is useless to run. I am subconscious and know that it is a dream, and I can feel everything I am touching, but I just can't stop the apocalypse. Suddenly, a huge hole opens directly below my feet, and I fall into it, falling for a LONG time, and never hit the ground, and woke up sometime later._

That was one of my most vivid experiences. Oh, and can we complete the tasks in random order or do we have to follow the order in which they are listed? Because otherwise I would have to re-dream the apocalypse.  O_O

----------


## Raven Knight

Note:  As I have for the past two nights, I fell asleep and failed to slip into my WILD.  I actually did remember a couple of dreams, however, and my intent must have been good enough, as I completed a task of the year  :tongue2: 

I was in a city.  I didn't see any identifying marks, but I had the idea I was in New York City.  I was on the street.  I went into a small café on the side of the road.  It was a nice little place, a mom-and-pop type place set up to look very homey and comfortable.

I sat down at a table just to rest.  Without even having made an order, a friendly older woman brought me a big slice of apple pie with ice cream on top.  She told me to eat up while it was fresh.  I told her I hadn't ordered anything, so maybe it was someone else's.  I didn't see anyone else in the diner, but I knew I hadn't ordered any.  She said the pie is something they give to everyone who visits the diner.  She said she wouldn't take no for an answer, so dig in to the pie.  I ate the pie.  It was delicious.  I left a sizable tip on the table.  I figured it would cover the pie.  I was glad I found some cash in my pocket.  I left the table.

I walked through the diner and found an exit door in the back.  There was a flight of stairs that led up.  I followed the stairs up.  I wasn't sure if I should be there or not.  I found a door that exited onto the roof.  I stood out on the roof in the sunshine.  It felt good.  I'm not sure what made me think of it, but I decided to do a reality check.  I pinched my nose and found I could still breathe.  I was dreaming!  I became lucid

I stood there on the roof, wondering what my next goal should be.  I was thinking I might go up and fly.  I was just about to do that when something caught my eye.  I turned to my right and saw something in the distance.  It was a mushroom cloud!

Had there seriously just been a nuclear explosion over there?  The explosion looked far enough away that I would be safe.  It was still quite a sight to see.  I turned away from it after the mushroom cloud dispersed.  I looked back at the city.  I reminded myself that this was a dream.  I wondered what was going on with the nuclear attack.  I was thinking about how I could use this dream when I saw another rocket fly low over my head.  It was about to hit, just a few blocks away from me now that one was too close.  I knew I was dreaming, but I didn't think I could get to the rocket in time to stop it.  I heard a boom as it hit.

For just a minute I thought maybe it had just been a normal missile but that thought passed quickly.  The blast was deafening and blinding.  A wall of fire expanded from the site of the blast.  It was like everything was moving in slow motion.  The wall of blazing hot flames came towards me and then washed over me.  I could not see nothing but brightness.  I could feel a hot wind blowing over me.  But nothing more.  No searing heat.  I was not being burned.  I had expected my flesh to be instantly incinerated off of my bones, and then my bones to turn to dust but that didn't happen.  The wave of fire seemed to be there forever, but finally it passed.  I was now hovering in the air.  If I'd had any doubt I was dreaming, surviving a nuclear blast and now flying convinced me it was a dream.

I looked at the buildings.  Strangely, most of them were still standing.  I flew over to one of them and touched the wall.  The spot crumbled to ash.  That caused a chain reaction until the entire building had collapsed.  The buildings were not ok.  There was just a mere shell of what they had been.  A shell that would crumble at the slightest disturbance.  I landed on the street and walked down it for a ways.  The buildings around me were shattered by a helicopter.  I waved at the chopper.  I know someone looked right at me.  He pulled out a gun and shot at me.  WTF?  I flew up to the chopper and dragged the creep out of it.  He was staring at me in shock.  I asked him why the fuck he was shooting at me.  I said the nuclear war was his fault, wasn't it?  I was flying him around and showing him the mess he had made out of everything.  Back down into the diner where the nice old woman had been.  He obviously didn't give a shit.  I fired a blast of fire in his face and disintegrated his face.

I left the diner, causing it to collapse as I left.  I flew down the street.  More and more of the buildings were collapsing.  It was starting to look more and more like the aftermath of a nuclear blast as I would have expected it to look.  As I was flying down the devastated street I was thinking this was the end of the world.  Soon every place would be destroyed, and there was no way I could act fast enough to do anything about it.  The world would now be a live rendition of the game Fallout 3.

I saw someone on the ground up ahead of me.  I flew towards that person.  It was a woman.  I was not close enough to recognize her.  She was flying now.  We were both flying through the devastated city.  How had she survived?  Was she another dreamer?  Someone with super powers?  I flew after her, wanting to know what was going on.  I thought I was going to catch up with her but then I woke.

----------


## OfficerFlake

I loved it.

I might just do this Task Of The Year. :3

----------


## Raven Knight

We were now outside the coliseum. This was where we would do the fight for the TotY. I asked Markus if he still wanted to complete a task of the year. He said sure. We went into the area where they admit warriors. The men at the entrance looked at us and one of them asked if Markus was fighting alone. He said no, I was fighting with him. The man tried to stifle a laugh, but failed. Then he asked if Markus was sure he wanted to take a woman in there. The other guy said Markus was probably looking for a valid way to ditch the old lady. Markus looked like he would like to start the killing right there. After the two men realized we were serious, they took a more serious attitude. One of them told us we would be fighting a group of violent criminals looking to win their freedom in a gladiator match. He said those people wouldn't hesitate to kill one of us, so we shouldn't hesitate to do the same. He was looking at me when he said that as if assuming I was the one who would have problems killing someone. A group of unpleasant looking individuals dressed in gladiator gear moved past us and into another entrance.

As Markus and I went into the arena the guards at the entrance handed us swords. I teleported mine away and formed my Witchblade sword. We got into a sword battle with the opponents. We got in a sword battle. We were outnumbered, but they didn't seem especially skilled. My Witchblade armor formed under my Assassin robes and was protecting me very effectively. So we fought, dodged, parried, attacked until I found myself back to back with Markus. There were three enemies left. I attacked the gladiator in front of me. He deflected my sword with his sword, but he was unprepared for the hidden blade I had on my left arm. I took him out with the hidden blade. I turned around just in time to see the final enemy, who was attacking me from behind, go down with a throwing knife stuck in his throat. The crowd was going wild.

----------


## RomanSoldier

This is just an excerpt of my dream journal: Legends from the Battlefield. I was so happy that I got it on my first try!

We had somehow made our way to the Coliseum and I hadnt even noticed. I was thinking that we should go see what the gladiator fights are like when Raven turned to me, You still wanted to do a task of the year right? I looked at her almost confused when it suddenly dawned on me. Right, from dreamviews. Sure. We walked up toward the Coliseum when I heard someone shout. You two, want to fight? We nodded.

We were in line to fight when a large group of slaves/gladiators passed by us. I overheard that it was the group that we would be fighting. They seemed easy enough to take down just by their looks, after all Raven and I would have an advantage, we were dreaming. We walked through the gates and into the arena. They gave us a sword each, and then unlocked the gladiators from each other. I looked over to Raven, Going to be okay? She nodded and began her attack. I focused on the gladiator nearby me. Soon I found Raven at my back. Back to back we faced the last three opponents. I reached down and grabbed a second sword from the nearby corpse. I swung at one of the gladiators and he jumped back. I ran him through with my other blade. I turned to see how Raven was faring and was surprised to see her on the ground. She had eliminated one gladiator, but the other was getting ready to harm her. I dropped my swords and grabbed at my pouch. I pulled a throwing dagger out and threw it at the gladiator. He fell down, the dagger sticking out of his throat. Are you okay? I asked Raven as I helped her up. She dusted herself off. I am fine; they just caught me off guard somehow. She looked puzzled that she had been caught off guard. Well we won. I pointed to the dead bodies all around. Wasnt there something else you wanted to do? I questioned. Raven nodded and opened up another portal. We teleported through and I cant remember what happened after that, but I know I didnt wake up.

----------


## Raven Knight

RomanSoldier and me - Shared dream TotY!  :boogie:

----------


## Raven Knight

I found the chest was locked.  I used the Harry Potter spell alohamora to unlock it.  I opened it.  It was a velvet lined chest with an indentation in it that was just the right size for a cup that was in there.  It was a relatively plain cup, looking more like the one from the Indiana Jones movie than a fancy golden treasure.  I lifted the cup carefully from the chest.  I looked around again.  I could see the four Templars disappearing into the distance, the other horses following behind.  I was now alone with the holy grail and the chest, with one horse standing near me.

I looked closely at the grail.  What was I supposed to do with it?  Oh, yeah.  Drink from it.  I looked around and didn't see any possible source of water.  But wait, this is a dream I didn't have to find water, I could just summon it.  I summoned a soda, a Coke, ice cold.  I poured some coke into the grail and drank from it.  There.  The task of the year was done.  I summoned some water and washed the sticky out of the grail before carefully placing it back in the chest and closing it.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I summoned some water and washed the sticky out of the grail before carefully placing it back in the chest and closing it.



Awwww, so respectful in a lucid!  :tongue2:

----------


## Max ツ

Yeah! Completed another one!
Lately, I have been forgetting to do tasks in a dream, but last night I remembered, and gave it a shot. So here's the dream.

Dream Side Comments

I had an FA after waking up from a dream.I looked around my house and saw my room, exactly as it is. Before I went to bed, I told to myself, if I am in an FA, I will remember to do the TotY. Thats why I realize I have to do this task. I exit my house through the window, and start to fly, by shape shifting and growing a pair of wings. I fly low, for the fear of losing lucidity, and do some clarification techniques along the way. Now that my vision is perfectly clear, I concentrate on boosting my speed. I somehow fly to Rome, and see a normal church, nothing special. I am not a Christian, but I think, What the heck, it's just a dream! So I go in through the door, and start looking for DCs who can tell me where the Holy Grail is supposed to be. I encounter some weird DCs,  ::?: , but then I finally find an  old man all dressed up like he was the leader there. So I go to him, and ask him, "Excuse me, but could you tell me where the Holy Grail is?" He says, "The quest for the Holy Grail is an index of the most complicated plots co-occurring within a series of brilliant minds combined to form a particulate of moisture."  This is an exact quote.  ::?:  I reply, 'That doesn't even make sense!" He replies, " A bear must be bound before it can swim, so be it." "But that doesn't make sense either! Can't you at least point to where it is?" He point to a perfectly normal wall, and says, "What appears is not what it is." Finally, something sensible. I say thanks and run up to the wall, and start tapping it. It sound like it is not solid, but there something behind it, like a passage. So I look in my pocket, and find a grenade (what??) and place it near the wall and wait for it to blow up the wall. Somehow I didn't run away, and the blast didn't even hurt me. I see a dark passageway, lit only by flaming torches. I follow the passage way to a door and upon opening it, I see and even older room, which is lit only by a single torch. I cross over to the other side, and see something like a safe in the wall. There was a notice on the wall beside it, reading "The key is hidden in this sentence, "All animals are equal, but some are more equal than others. Enough with stupid quotes!  :Oh noes:  I look in my pocket again, and take out a laser pen, the type you see in movies that can cut a safe by a laser beam. After a long and tiring search for batteries in the old room, I finally locate them in a small but visible hole in the ground. At last, I turn on the damn thing, and bust my way through the safe. Now I see a glass cup, something like a trophy, with the words HOLY GRAEL engraved on the bottom, and enclosed in a thin glass case. i carefully smash the glass case, and somehow, there is a bottle of fresh and cold water beside it now. I hurriedly put the water in the grail, and drink from it. What a refreshing.....poof! fall onto the ground, unconscious. Thats the last thing I remember of the dream. Well, completed the TotY, but didn't get to enjoy the drink after all the hard work I put in.  :Sad: 

Thats two tasks completed, the crusade one and the end of the world.  ::banana::  2 down,.........uh.....SIX to go?

----------


## J.D.

That was pretty sweet! Riddles n shit.  ::D: 

EDIT: I'm planning to get back into doing these tasks soon!

----------


## Merro

I'm not ready for *The Task of the Month* yet. But I do wish everyone else luck. When I get more experience into *Lucid Dreaming* then I'll probably try to do one.

----------


## ray

ooooh i can't wait this looks like fun,  ::D:  
gotta do this one in order  :smiley:  beginning of time you say....

----------


## Max ツ

::banana::  Another one! Quote from my DJ.





> Completed another task of the year last night. I woke up in the middle of the night, and had barely moved. So I tried to FILD, moving my fingers very slowly. This helped me remain in a conscious state. Soon, I started to feel vibrations or waves going throughout my body. I had experienced SP before, and was not too bothered by this feelings. I could see some Chinese or perhaps Japanese characters moving about me. I recognized only one of them, the symbol of fire. It was in Chinese. I couldn't figure out the rest of them. They started to revolve around me, going faster and faster until they were a blur. My body was falling into it, and I started to shudder violently. After a minute or so, it stopped. I could see nothing. I was in a black void. I thought of where I want to go, and remembered the ToTY thanks to the MILD I had done before sleeping. I closed my eyes, and imagined a pre-historic forest, with dinosaurs and wild tress and reptilian birds.
> I slowly opened my dream eyes, and found myself on a grassy mountain. It was cool here. I could see the sun in the distance, but it looked different somehow. Perhaps smaller and a little brighter.
> A large bird comes at me from nowhere, screeching and clawing at me. What a nuisance. I concentrate on forming an invisible force field around me. I was successful, the bird crashes into it and falls, before going away in anger. I look around and concentrate on the environment, to clarify the dream. The longer I look, the more there is to look. There are many wild trees around, and I can see a beautiful blue lake in the distance. The air smells of nature, and the environment is filled with exptic sounds, some of which I cannot identify. The mountain I am standing on is quite high, and I notice a cave behind me. I use the inside-the-cave method, the ancestor of behind-the-door, to bring out Leona. I call out for her, and she comes out. She is wearing a trekking suit, one fit for a hike. I ask her, "Well, how am I supposed to complete the TotY now? I am in dinosaur age, but there is no meteorite."
> "Well, why don't you cause the meteorite to hit?"
> "Eh, I can do that?"
> "*sigh* What an idiot."
> She picks up a pebble, and throws it high into the air. She raises her hands, and around her hands appear a weird lettering, inside a ring. Kinda cool. She says "Enlarge!" and time freezes. Now she points her palms at the pebble, and move her palms away from each other, increasing the space between them. The pebble enlarges considerably, and she drops her hands, which breaks the spell, unfreezing time. The pebble falls to the ground below me, except now it is as big as a large truck.
> "Cool! How'd ya do that?"
> "Just do what I did. Remember to use your aura for the spell, or you won't be able to do it."
> ...

----------


## Jamal

Lucid max thanks a lot for the post. A fun read  :smiley: ! "The quest for the Holy Grail is an index of the most complicated plots co-occurring within a series of brilliant minds combined to form a particulate of moisture." - Lmao... I never can remember exact quotes like that. It's so funny to look back on the nonsense that DC's display.

----------


## Max ツ

Heh, when you hear quotes THAT wierd, you are bound to remember 'em.

----------


## Jamal

Although I didn't complete a task of the year I thought I'd share that I witnessed the end of the world in a dream last night. It started with me witnessing four great (seemingly important) pillars falling down which was later broadcasted on every news station... Then all the sudden I saw a planet coming toward earth at a scary speed. I asked who ever was beside me "Is that jupiter" "nope, Saturn." I then (somehow) watched saturn fall on the earth and bounce right off. "we're gonna die aren't we?" I said to my little sister who now happened to be beside me. "I don't want to die" she cried as the crust of the earth started to rise up and crumple. I then saw saturn coming back down and jupiter coming from the other side. I then felt death. The feeling of death was an intense presence followed by my entire conciousness getting sucked up like a vaccume through a black tunnel into the infinitely small speck of light. If that was my real death I'd be pretty certain there is an afterlife.

----------


## PercyLucid

One of them down, 6 to go.  I could have done three in the same dream.  One would be badly done and the third one, would be invalid due the "one per dream" rule.  Full dream in my journal





> *The Earth melts while I enjoy a chocolate cake at the moon*
> 
> *I was walking with another friend.  I told him I wanted to do the Task of the Year.  He looked at me with a weird face.  I decided that as I was in the future, I could complete the task, "End of the World"  I knew that it was OK if I destroyed the Earth in order to provoke the End of the World.  I remembered I could do energy blasts.
> 
> I flew to a small building and my friend did as well.  I've made an energy blast twice big as a basketball.  It looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> The blast was intense, but it had not much color and I felt it was like a bubble. I threw it in the water and I saw it vanish inside the crust of the Earth.  My friend laughed at and and claimed it did nothing.  I was sure it would damage the Earth but I did not know how, so I told him to hold on.
> ...

----------


## monkeyking

I just read this thread yesterday before bed.  link to my dream Journal is in my sig for anyone interested in the rest of the night.

Cretaceous/ Tertiary Mass Extinction
I'm in an office and know immediately that I am dreaming. I look to my right and tell a man in slacks, dress shirt and tie that we are about to witness a terrible asteroid collision that occurred tens of millions of years ago. The DC told me I was crazy as I watched the scenery around me shift to lush green outdoor. The sky was blue and cloudy. I had transported the office staff with me and we were standing in a field surrounded by trees, bushes, like the land at the edge of a forest. The DC's were hanging out happily as if it were some picnic in the park, some drinking from plastic cups. I tell the crowd to "Stop talking and witness the fall of the dinosaurs!" Someone said that we were just in the park and I thought about saying something like 'yeah, JURASSIC Park!'. but my better judgement prevailed. The cusp of a mass extinction is no laughing matter, I tell myself. I told them we were in the time of the dinosaurs, and someone asked why there were no dinosaurs. I looked around to see that, indeed, there was no dinosaur in sight. I looked into the skay to see the asteroid approaching.
"LOOK! IT COMES!" I shout.
The asteroid looked like the boulder from '...Temple of Doom' only much, much larger, and I watch it hit what looks to be a life sized lego jungle some distance away. Everyone but one guy gasped and ran away. The man ans I stayed behind to witness the devastation from afar for a moment before starting the journey to the epicenter of the collision.
As we neared the impact site more and more things were blown down and/or ablaze, and there was smoke, dust, debris surrounding us, getting thicker and thicker as we neared the impact crater. There was what I assumed to be a large protection bubble around us, keeping about 20 or so meters around us clear of any dangerous fallout and allowing us to actually see all of this.
The main impact crater was beginning to cool, it seemed, and when we reached the rim I became almost mad. I began to laugh and make the ground inside the crater rise like a mountain from the fiery hole. I willed the earth to glow hotter and hotter like white hot coals. My DC companion told me this made him uneasy and I laughed maniacally. I told him I would erect a fire mountain larger than anything on the planet, and he told me I'd gone mad. I screamed that nothing would survive but the blinding glow of my fire mountain, my "Tribute to the death of all life". I was unable to look at anything but the blinding glow of my massive formation. I began to lose control and everything became gradually more and more transparent looking. My DC companion calmly said
"You're pushing yourself too hard." That's all I remember.

I never actually saw the DC. Only felt his presence and heard his words in my head. I wonder if that was a DG. I've had what I thought were DG's before, and they only show up around important events like precogs and projections. Anyone have any thoughts?

----------


## Max ツ

Does this count? It _was_ a roman style arena, and there were tigers in armors, too.





> I was now inside a roman stadium. I was never good at history, so I probably didn't know what was going on. There was an audience in high benches all around. There were gold fences around me, but the arena itself had a floor of dirt, mud and clay. In the distance I could see split air-conditioners all around. Good. I don't like being in hot weather anyways. I was wondering what to do, when I noticed that the walls of the arena had cages inside them, and there were large tigers caged inside. They were wearing black and gold armor, and quite heavy ones at that.
> Suddenly, a stage comes up with a commentator on it. He grabs the microphone, and shouts, "Battle of the warrior! Start the fight!"
> Cool. Just what I wanted. Even my dreams know my preferences.
> The bars of the cage disappeared into thin air. A lump of raw meat landed near to me. it was a bait. Smelling the meat, the tigers in heavy armor rushed at it. One of them took the meat and swallowed it whole. Now they were looking for food elsewhere, and spotted me.
> My dream was destabilizing. I can tell when it's so because it starts to slowly fade/blur around the edges and then disappears whole. So I rubbed my hands. The faster I rubbed, the more the dream became clear. At last when it was clear enough, I did the nose-pinch RC again. I could still breathe.
> The tigers were now circling me. I summoned my katana from thin air, expecting it to be in my hand when I look at it again. I decided to name it _Darkness._ If you look upon the description, it fits, really. It slowly materializes. But now there is something wrong. It feel heavier than before. There are black flames already around it. What?! I didn't do anything yet. Also, it was harder to control than before. It started to vibrate a little. But when I touched the sword, I _really_ felt a kind of sadness and a thirst for killing. When I put it away, it was gone, but as soon as I held it again, there was that feeling again. And all the time there were black flames wrapped around it. Strange. True I had it only once before, but why is it so weird?
> All this time I was pondering about my sword, the tigers were standing still, as if time was frozen. Now everything snapped back to reality. Dream reality, more like. I decided to fight using my sword, and just ignore the unusual behavior.
> One of them jumps at me. What was that guy thinking? I love special effects during my dreams, because they are the only times I get to do stuff I can not do in real life, and I try to take as much fun from them as possible, not start meditating and go around asking my DC's or even Leona about life. Get to the point, fighting. I am a pretty peaceful guy IRL, y'know. 
> The tiger is now an inch away from me. I slash him, but the only thing my eyes can see is my hand blurring for a millisecond, and then back to the normal position. So _this_ is what it felt like to have supernatural powers at will. A deep slash appears on the tigers middle, and he drops, making weird noises in pain. I take pity on him, because even if he's a DC, I don't like killing animals. I look away from him, and back again. Now he is completely cured, and small as a kitty. He meows a thanks. I said out loud to him, "Now go away before I unleash my passion of kicking kittens."

----------


## Sergron

For the end of the world, I'll do 2012, The cause: Chuck Norris with a fist the size of a truck.

----------


## Max ツ

Another one!!! Only THREE to go!!!





> I was in a space craft cabin. Everything was very clean and tidy, as well as neatly arranged. I was wearing a space suit. Somehow, I felt like I was familiar with all the weird vuttons and knobs in front of me. There was a middle-aged lady sitting beside me at the controls. I _knew_ it was Neil Armstrong. 
> I hear a voice saying, "Ten seconds to experimental quick spatial jump. Please remain fixed to your toilet seats."
> I find this comment quite normal. A large number appears in mid-air, displaying 15 seconds remaining. I justify it as a 3D projection, a hologram. The countdown starts. 15......16........100........31.......3#......6%..  ....O_O PS this is an exact reference. 
> I become lucid. I start to look around, trying to increase the detail. I could see a large screen, showing odd symbols and shapes in green in front of me. On my left was a coffee table, fully laid out. On my right was Neil Armstrong. He was back to a man now. 
> I realize that we are at the moon already. Neil realizes this as I do as well. We both look into each other's eyes for a moment, and suddenly dash for the exit. The exit is made for only one person, and we both cram it up, getting stuck. I force myself out. Now I can see a ladder descending into the moon, but it looked more like a ladder you see in game shows, made of plastic and quite large, with obstacles in between to keep me from getting down.
> Neil was here as well. We both started going down the ladder. It's like a race, but it was fun. Now my view was like a game screen, and everything became cartoonish. The ladder was yolk yellow color. On the sides, for each participant of the race, there are small bombs, to throw at one another. I pick up a bright blue grenade, and throw it at him. He ducks, and shouts, "You missed!"
> But the grenade falls instead on *his* ammunition. He realizes what's going on, but is too late too stop it. The grenade detonates. There is an average blast, but now the grenade the closest also blows up. This causes a huge chain reaction, blowing all the way to the end at his side. He looks at me in surprise. I grin.
> I use flash step to get to the end. Zap! I am a LOT closer. Another ZAP! And I am at the end. Neil shouts, "Hey! No fair!"
> "Thats what you get for being a DC, dumbass!" 
> ...

----------


## VincentNex

Well, I've gotten a bit better at LDing, so I'll give this challenge a shot.

----------


## Max ツ

Another one completed!!!!!  only 2 left!!!   ::banana::  ::banana:: 





> How to make fire ; A tutorial by me. ^_^
> 
> Date : 30th May, 2010
> 
> Rating : ★★★☆☆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## monkeyking

Took a long nap this afternoon, since I've been sick all weekend with no time to rest. I entered sleep paralysis and couldn't gain control. I just laid on the bed attempting leave my body when I began to False awake right into sleep paralysis over and over. Each time I knew immediately what was happening. Then things got wierd...

lucid

I FA in bed with my eyes open and realize the room is different. I attempt to break Paralysis and everything fades into black. I FA looking through my closed eyes and attempt to change my surroundings instead. I really want to be a gladiator, but things just get blurry and fade to black. I FA and realize that each time I attempt to do something I become aware of a limb or my eye movement, or something tensing up and I fade into another FA. I'm laying in bed thinking how cool it would be to create zombies, except that I'm in SP and still can't do anything about it. I look over and see my friend Matt sitting against a wall in my room. We begin to talk and, I feel like I'm awake and everything is normal, until I realize that I'm still in sleep paralysis pretty much. I tell Matt that I need to count my fingers because I can't tell if I'm dreaming or not. He laughs at me. As I count my fingers tangle and I begin to double count my fingers. I show them to Matt and tell him " Look! I'm dreaming because there are too many fingers. He laughs again and tells me I should be careful, since people are likely to think I'm crazy telling them about how I have too many fingers. I become obsessed with counting my fingers for a bit and then remember that I want to be a gladiator. I try, but I'm powerless and everything goes black. I don't lose the dream, though. I'm sitting with a hood over my head and I can hear the cheers of the crowd swelling and ebbing in waves of sheer excitement. I'm nervous. In my mind I can see the dark tunnel leading out into the arena and the way the light from the outside just barely cuts through the gloom. I am sitting with my head down, still feeling paralyzed, running previous battles in my head. I think 'This is it, It's almost my turn.' I wonder if they will ever set me free. I also wonder if I'm going to wake up before I get to see anything around me, let alone fight.

I wake up in bed, the sunlight shining in my eyes.  I was so close.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job lucidmax, you'll get there soon I'll bet.  ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

> Nice job lucidmax, you'll get there soon I'll bet.



Thanks for that.  ::D:   Next, I am gonna try the exodus.......thingy..... :tongue2: 
By the way call me max, lucid max is just my user name.

EDIT : Am I the second person who has come this far?

YAY!!   ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Optim

*Completed: End of the World*
 This can be seen in my dream journal as well.

Non-Dreams Black
Non-Lucids Blue
Lucids Red

Dream 1: End of the World

I am walking down the street and I see what seems to be a very sick lady. I go over to her to help her but she seems frantic and afraid. 
"What's wrong?" I ask her. 
"Leave this place and head north to Mother before they reprogram you to." She tells me.
"Who is Mother and who is going to reprogram me" I ask her but she dies in my arms.
I look to my right and am hit by a car. The car immediately transforms into a robot and grabs me while in mid-air. He slams my head to the gound.
"You ask to many questions. Mother would not like that. Looks like we are going to have to reprogram you." he says. 
His hand transforms into some sort of drill thing that is going for my head. I think fast and grab his arm. I quickly reverse the drill and force him to drill his own head. 
"What the hell is going on" I shout out to a deserted street of nothingness.
I look at the robot that I have just destroyed and I notice a chip inside of his head. I take the chip and I examine it closely. The chip reads: MODEL 642010 Year Constructed- 3030. The destroyed robot suddenly starts blinking red and releases a sound that resembles a police siren. I try to run but several cars drive off of a roof and transform into robots in mid-air. They hit the ground in their robot form and circle around me. One hits me in my pressure point and I am out cold. When I wake up I am in some strange futuristic truck and am all tied up. I overhear the robot driver and passenger. They appear to have stopped at McDonalds! 
"You want anything from here?" the driver asks the passenger.
"Yeah. Their Big Macs are totally bitchin. Order me one." replies the robot passenger.
Those robots may have been extremely futuristic, but deep down they were idiots. The truck comes to a stop and the two idiot robots step out and untie me. They go into a building that says MOTHER, but they leave me in the truck. That is when the truck transforms into a large robot WITH ME STILL IN IT! I am now inside of this large robot and I hear him talking to another robot about entering the MOTHER building. I suddenly realize I am dreaming when I remember the year on the chip that I picked up at the beginning. 
"I don't live in the year 3030" I say to myself.
I begin to think of what I can do to get out of this transporter robot. I suddenly realize, what if I control him? The cords and handels were already there and I decided to make it so that I can see out of his body. A robot walks up to me and tells me that I seem different. He says that I smell like human. I freak out and run as fast as I can to a dark space. I did not want to anyone to know that there was a human inside of this robot I was using. Through a little hole in the wall of this dark space I see people. The people are being tortured and are having chips inserted in their brain. The sight of this shocks me and I now realize that MOTHER is just a system of robots taking over the world until there are no humans left. Head lights suddenly appear behind me. The room gets brighter and I can see a bulldozer in the room with me. The bulldozer transforms into a very large robot almost twice the size of mine. He grabs me and smells that there is a human inside of the robot I am using. He rips me out of my robot and throws me across the room. He charges at me and slams me to the ground. I try to run but he jumps across the room and grabs me and punches me. His fist is so huge that it really punched my whole body into the ground. This is when I remember that this is my dream and I begin to flow with power. He charges at me and I hop on his head. I begin to punch him in chest again and again. I grab his arm and throw him across the room. I jump up and quickly come down with one last fatal blow to the robots chest and he shuts down. When I look to my left I see a massive computer. I approach it and it requires robot authentication. I almost decide that there is nothing I can do but I remember the people dying at the hand of these robots. That is when I remember the chip I picked up from that first robot. I insert it and am given access to the computer. I do not remember exactly what I did, but I do remember that I created a disc which contained the power to end this robot ruled world. I climb up these stairs and arrive at the top of a skyscraper. I see several helicopters surrounding me and jump onto one . I tear it in half and begin to fall to the ground. Several helicopters are firing missles at me as I fall, others are transforming into robots and trying to run down the building and catch up with me. I try to think of a way to use the disc and I notice a spot on my arm. The robots must have given me a robotic arm when I was out cold. I stick the disc in my arm and created a huge explosion. I caused earthquakes and volcanic eruptions. There was hurricanes and tornadoes. I remember thinking " Yes, I ended the world" right before I died. Of coarse, like in most of my dreams, I woke up before dying.

----------


## monkeyking

Red Sea parting and Pyramids being built

I didn't realize until writing the dream out that I could have been at the site of the first pyramid.  Since I was looking for pyramids it didn't occur to me that it was possible I'd show up as the first one was being built until I woke up.

non-lucid/lucid

I'm cooking in this kitchen I've never been in before.  The floor is on a slant and I'm watching myself scramble to cook ribs and lamb for a table who's order has been forgotten as if from afar through a video camera.  I gain first person perspective to see that the kitchen is a total mess and nothing is stocked.  As a result of all of the running around I have to do, I screw up one of my orders and realize I am missing ingredients for the forgotten order.  I decide to go into the cooler to look for a replacement after sending the server out to ask the table what we can do to rectify the situation.  I walk into a store and begin shopping.  It's a huge Wal-Mart type store and there are sporting goods and outdoor items in the section I'm in.  I'm momentarily confused and one side of the dream is gone, as if it hasn't rendered yet, when I realize I'm dreaming.  
I get very excited and things become a bit blurry.  I look at my hand, every wrinkle and line.  I turn my hand over and on the back there is what looks like a red oval temp. tattoo.  It looks crackly,like it has been there for a while.  It says something in the middle like "red 66"  I know there was a number but I'm not sure what, but that was the gist of the fake tat.  I laugh and marvel at how realistic and clear my hand is and decide it's time to get rolling.  I take a few steps and am on a sidewalk outside in a residential neighborhood.  There are trees and houses to my left, and to my right the road separates me from a huge park block, sparsely dotted with trees and lush, manicured grass.  I decide I'm going to fly while I decide what to do, so I jump and land back on the ground, thinking it feels a little harder than normal to fly, but shrug it off.  I often have a hard time just taking off and usually have to jump once or twice before awkwardly hovering for a moment.  I do this and it feels for a moment like I'm just going to fall back to the ground.  I flatten out and bend my knees up as If I were skydiving and begin to fly up and forward for a bit before my legs dip below my body and I begin to fall.  I realize the physics are a bit different than usual and that I have to angle my head down and feet up with bent knees to go higher, even out to stabilize and head up to lower my altitude.  I shoot upwards in an extreme tilt and I feel my stomach rush upwards with g-forces.  I'm up in the clouds slowly flying and adjusting my flying ability.  I usually do this way up high because I feel distracted by the proximity of the ground when I'm having flight issues and it can make me wake up or hinder my ability to fly.   I play with this inverted flight while slowly descending before deciding the controls are a bit tricky.  I say normal flying mode to no avail.  I close my eyes and say 'normal flight NOW' and my flight normalizes.  I've only been flying above the park in the clear at this point, taking in the beautiful sights while getting in control of my flight.  I do a quick loop and increase my speed when all of a sudden a huge gust of wind blows me quickly to my right.  I'm being blown completely sideways so the front of me is facing the wind while I fly backwards.  I hit a few tree branches as I try to maneuver out of this terrifying wind.  For once the pain actually hurts.  Typically I only know it hurts, while not actually experiencing the pain.  I stabilize and decide very quickly that I ought to get to Egypt to see how the pyramids were built.  I close my eyes while flying and say 'Egypt Materialize' and when I open my eyes there is a beach.  The waves look like they are tiny and rolling in very slowly because of my extremely high altitude.  There is a storm rolling in far in the distance.  I think maybe this is the Red sea and the beach is just the floor of the sea itself.  I can't see the other side of the sea, but there are signs that it isn't an ordinary beach.  I'm unconvinced it's the parted sea in the dream but not so sure since one side of the dream again hadn't rendered and there was something funny about the "Beach".  I close my eyes again and think the word Egypt over and over, attempting to will it into existence.  I open my eyes and there I am over the park again, only this time I can see a tiny oasis with palm trees around it.  I attempt again to command Egypt into existence completely, this time saying 'The Great Pyramids of Giza'.  Nothing.   I try closing my eyes and summoning Heliopolis, and when I open my eyes I am flying over desert proper.  There is a huge palace. half in construction and seemingly built onto a structure that was still being built itself.  There are short towers of wide girth, and the whole thing is surrounded by this stuff that seems like a crude, ancient barbed wire equivalent.  It isn't the pyramids, but it's old and in the desert.  I decide that someone inside would have some answers for me, so I fly into the perimeter of the palace and am spotted by guards, who being shooting projectiles at me.  I decide that getting caught by ancient soldiers and identified by the powers that be as a flying man was not necessarily the best idea, so I hide.  A soldier finds me sneaking around and I use my mind powers to knock him unconscious.  I drag him into what I thought was a storage area of some sort, possibly a holding cell, but am not quick enough to dodge the guards who were making their rounds through the hall.  See, as I was dragging the soldier into the cell, the roving guard realized he was not at his post, and began calling for him.  This roused him a bit and his moaning tipped the other guard off.  I was inside of one of the towers.  It was dark, but light was streaming in through windows and laying window shaped spots of light on the dusty, brick floor.  The bricks, I now realize, are a sandy color and are extremely large.  I climb up into the rafters of the tower, which seem like supports specifically for climbing and working in the upper levels.  There is incomplete construction, but it seems more like the old structure is being taken down and was only serving to facilitate something else being built.  The guards assist their fellow soldier and send one off to report to someone higher up.  I hear something along the lines of 'he is going to want to hear this for himself' and there is a sort of seriousness.  I assume they are calling the captain, or someone higher up.  I'm trapped in the rafters for some time when all of a sudden a very large. old man in a business suit comes around the bend along with a few guards.  He looks right at me as if he knew where I would be and says.  Come down from there.  I try to climb higher and find an escape up and out of the top, but am unable.  'We've been waiting to talk with you' the man says and follows it up with 'I'm glad you didn't just kill the guards. You could have, though they didn't deserve it.'.  Climb down and stand face to face with the man,the guards move to grab me, spear-like weapons in hand.  'it's ok...' the man says  'this needs to happen.'  There is a pause and the man tells me I should have just stayed in the kitchen and that I'm now terminated for abandoning my job post. He adds that my quest for knowledge and answer to certain things is foolish.  I almost don't hear that part and begin to defend myself by explaining that the kitchen was a mess when I clocked in and that there was absolutely no prep done before hand.  He tells me there is no excuse for poor performance and that I'm fired regardless of what I say.  I become confused and angry and the man laughs at me.  He tells me that I'm stuck at a dead end and I'll never find the answers I seek.  He taunts me for the ease at which I become distracted and I grab him by the throat.  The guards again surge forward and he stops them again.  I force him to his knees and he simply tells me that I can kill him and it isn't going to change that fact that I won't make it.  I squeeze harder and begin to yell at him to tell me what the fuck is going on.  He begins to gurgle and I can feel his windpipe beginning to shift in my hands.  I scream louder and squeeze and force him backwards.  He's already on his knees and his eyes tell me he is about to pass out.  I stop squeezing, realizing that if I kill him I'll never get him to tell me what he's talking about, he is unconscious and I yell at him to wake up.  He opens his eyes as if he were faking and says something along the lines of,  'I'm more than you'll ever know, boy.' and disappears.  The soldiers are walking side by side away from me and the dream is fading.

I'm really not sure about the Red sea, since half of the parted water didn't render properly, meaning it may have just been a freakin' beach, but still there was something about it.

So  I've done:    Dead Dinos [x]
                        Red sea [?]  could have been a beach
                        Pyramids[?]  maybe a dead end at an earlier ziggurat
                        Gladiator[?]  I was one, but did not fight.

Anyone think my [?] count/ don't count?  I'm going to re-attempt all my [?] goals anyway, since I feel I could  get more from them.  I think the [?] lucids are like chapters, and that the tasks are sometimes too much to accomplish a at once maybe.  Anyone else have an opinon? I'd love to hear some feedback

----------


## Max ツ

One to go!!  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 





> Beach party with Moses!!
> 
> Rating : ★★★★☆
> 
> Date : 3rd June, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Eldraziking187

Ok, I'm pretty good a LD's now. I will try these. Do I report back to this tread?

----------


## Clyde Machine

@Eldraziking187 Yup, report back here.  :smiley: 


Got me another task completed! Egypt!




> 28.05.2010105: 5.28.10; 9:08AM Part 2: Ancient Egypt + Invasion. (The True Power of DEILD.) (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I go into a DEILD from a previous dream and am reading a newsletter or news article that's taking up all my vision. Knowing that I wanted to do one of the tasks of the year, I tried imagining Egypt, and tried opening my eyes to go there. However, I felt my real life eyes trying to open, so I attempted this only twice before abandoning the idea. I thought of how else to clear my vision, while watching the article go from having a white background to a black one then back to white. I thought of pulling it off my face, now feeling like I was very much in the lucid, enough to not worry about real life bodily movements, but moving my hands to my face didn't help. I really considered leaving the lucid and going back into another DEILD, but I began looking around the newsletter for other possibilities first. While looking over all the words I found that looking off to the right of the paper brought me to a desert city with a richly-coloured landscape and horizon - I'd done it!
> 
> In my excitement I shouted profanities and flew through my fully lucid world, flying skillfully over small lakes and cottages nestled into rocky areas of the desert, and I began searching for pyramids to find one being built.
> 
> Coming across a few more settlements, complete with trees and houses (basically want you'd expect to find if a city flourished in the middle of a desert - it was pretty cool looking, rather relaxing and inspiring), I saw some pyramids in the distance. I closed in on one, obscured by a little fog, and when I drew close I found that it wasn't yet a pyramid, as it was still being built.
> ...



There's a lot more to this dream, if you're interested in odd, crazy, and funny dreams.

----------


## Clyde Machine

@Eldraziking187 Yup, report back here.  :smiley: 


Got me another task completed! Egypt!




> 28.05.2010105: 5.28.10; 9:08AM Part 2: Ancient Egypt + Invasion. (The True Power of DEILD.) (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> I go into a DEILD from a previous dream and am reading a newsletter or news article that's taking up all my vision. Knowing that I wanted to do one of the tasks of the year, I tried imagining Egypt, and tried opening my eyes to go there. However, I felt my real life eyes trying to open, so I attempted this only twice before abandoning the idea. I thought of how else to clear my vision, while watching the article go from having a white background to a black one then back to white. I thought of pulling it off my face, now feeling like I was very much in the lucid, enough to not worry about real life bodily movements, but moving my hands to my face didn't help. I really considered leaving the lucid and going back into another DEILD, but I began looking around the newsletter for other possibilities first. While looking over all the words I found that looking off to the right of the paper brought me to a desert city with a richly-coloured landscape and horizon - I'd done it!
> 
> In my excitement I shouted profanities and flew through my fully lucid world, flying skillfully over small lakes and cottages nestled into rocky areas of the desert, and I began searching for pyramids to find one being built.
> 
> Coming across a few more settlements, complete with trees and houses (basically want you'd expect to find if a city flourished in the middle of a desert - it was pretty cool looking, rather relaxing and inspiring), I saw some pyramids in the distance. I closed in on one, obscured by a little fog, and when I drew close I found that it wasn't yet a pyramid, as it was still being built.
> ...



There's a lot more to this dream, if you're interested in odd, crazy, and funny dreams.

----------


## monkeyking

Earth destroyed by a force from space

I can only remember the lucid part of my very long string of dreams last night. I told myself I was going to go to the moon for expedition, but if not I'd try some tasks. I woke up and got a quick snack (a finger full of almond butter and a bite of potato salad) and went into this dream...

I'm laying in bed in a wooden house and a large silver teddy bear attacks me. I realize I have fallen asleep and my fear dissolves along with the teddy bear and the paralysis. I stand up and decide I'm going to fly away from the darkened room to clear my thoughts. I try to fly, but end up projected through a long thin tunnel. I can only see seemingly never ending wooden walls and a smal opening way off in the distance. I close my eyes and the motion stops. I'm standing on a platform way up in the hills and I can see the lights of a city in the distance, gradually getting sparser as I scan closer to the large platform. I try to fly like I normally do but don't feel I have the usual amount of control. I close my eyes and decide to mix it up a bit by thinking "Rocket boot activate!" (I think I read that someone flies in that manner on this forum and thought it might be cool to try) I begin my rapid ascent as the rocket boot blast me into the sky. They are super fast and very responsive. I think about falling for a moment and feel the g's in my stomach as I begin to fall rapidly back to earth. I begin to look at my hands and refocus, because I can't really see much. When I do I notice the background come alive behind them, but when I take them away it still feelslike someone has turned the lights way down on. I decide to float for a moment, bobbing awkwardly in the air way above the ground and remember what it is I wanted to do. I felt like I was almost there, but couldn't remember. I tried to remember other tasks but could not. I reactivated my rockets and blasted into space. It is dark behind me and a mass of darkness sprinkled with light below me. Then the pillars of flame begin. first one below me to the right, then another, then a few more. I realize they are meteorites, and that the earth is passing through a belt of small meteors. Then I begin to see the fires on the ground illuminate the massive darkened sphere. I am floating in orbit on the dark side of earth watching as meteorites large enough to impact the earth bombard its' surface. I begin to think I am in control of the assault and witnessing a future apocalypse. As I think this, a very large mass, which I assume is an asteroid falls to earth, creating a collosal column of flame, followed by a brilliant explosion, illuminating the dust and debris clouding the atmosphere of the once blue planet...
Don't remember anything before or after, but I wonder why I couldn't see behind me, and why so many small objects actually made it to the surface before 'the big one' hit. I think maybe it was an i assault from just outside of our orbit, NOT space debris.

----------


## Max ツ

Bring out the champagne, baby!!!! COMPLETED TASK OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!   ::banana:: 






> So wheels WERE used.
> 
> Rating : ★★★★☆ (back to normal 5-star ratings.  )
> 
> Date : 10th of June, 2010
> 
> 
> I had this lucid dream after a bit of MILD and WBTB combined. I threw in a little FILD, too. Worked great.
> This dream occurred after I had slipped into sleep. My WILD failed, but I got lucid nevertheless.
> ...

----------


## Max ツ

Is somebody still checking on this thread? Helloo?? I completed the TotY here!!

----------


## Mespia

They probably didn't expect anyone to actually do it...  :Cheeky:

----------


## Delwind

> They probably didn't expect anyone to actually do it...



lol,grats to lucidmax btw. im too lazy to do the TOTY xD

----------


## Max ツ

> lol,grats to lucidmax btw. im too lazy to do the TOTY xD



THANKS!!! but, uh, don't I get anything for completing the TotY?

----------


## BigFan

> THANKS!!! but, uh, don't I get anything for completing the TotY?



If I'm not mistaken, you must do ALL of them to get something, unlike the lucid task of the month which are supposed to be simpler  :tongue2:

----------


## Mespia

As far as I've bothered to look for, he has completed all of them.  :smiley:

----------


## Max ツ

> As far as I've bothered to look for, he has completed all of them.



+1    :smiley:

----------


## zebrah

WakingNomad already completed this so it's not like they didn't expect anyone to do it. Just be patient.

----------


## Max ツ

Haha lol I knew that. I am just annoyed, you know. I completed the task of the month and got only 1 wing, and now this!

----------


## PercyLucid

Yeah.... Same here (the ToTM part)

Anyway, here is the second ToTY.  I have a lot of personal goals for my lucids... you can get important stuff like I did on some (more info in my journal)

But I still like to do funny stuff as I want to complete this, so here it comes





> 22.06.2010Dinosaurs Sudden Death (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Six and last dream of the night.  This one fully lucid, but the dream wanted badly to fade.  I completed one of the tasks of the year 
> 
> I was in the interior of a building.  The floor was dark black and the walls were dark-wood color.  The building was almost empty.  I felt that the dream started to fade The time I recorded last dream, I was about to wake up for this one.  I saw the image vanishing and I realized that if the imaged faded, it would be a dream, so I spinned to recover the dream.  I noted some bathrooms at the end of the building.  I saw a very hot Dream Character half naked, I felt really tempted but the dream tried to fade before so I did not want to put it at risk.  I knew I would wake up if I had sex with her.  
> 
> I remembered to do the task of the year.  I also remembered some personal goals, but that would require me to talk with DC and I was afraid to wake up if I did.  I wanted to keep moving fast to avoid premature waking. 
> ...

----------


## Eldraziking187

*I compleated part of the Task of the Year!!!*





> Eldraziking187
> 2120 something   
> 
> My first task of the year is complete. I had a day off work so I decided to WILD. I woke up to my alarm going off at about 5:30am and got up to use the bathroom. I also read a couple of pages in my copy of a lucid dreaming book and went back to sleep about 20 mins later. As I drifted, I began to feel that familar feeling of dozing right back into REM. The visuals are amazing, almost like tuning into a TV station that starts as static but become clear in seconds. I didn't need to induce lucidity as I started the dream already knowing that I was asleep. Things cleared up once I started rubbing my hands and I noticed that the scene around me looked like something from the early Roman empire. The street was paved of tan cobble stones and the buildings kinda matched. I heard something behind me so I turned and I saw people entering a large building that was made of metal and had strange lights glowing around it. I asked one of the people walking toward it, what is inside? He told me I would have to wait to find out. I did not like the answer he gave me and I became frustrated. I consintrated on the next person and when they looked at me, to my surprise he looked identical to the last guy. I asked again, whats in there?
> This time the man said "it's a ship". WHAT?! I ran for the "ship" and peeked in the huge entrace way where people were crowding to jam inside. There were balconies and giant picture screens along every wall and the crowd was frantic. I went inside and started asking people why they were so upset and why we were in this place. Before I could get a logical answer from them, the doors slamed shut and the entire structure started shaking. I felt like I was on one of those sim rides at Universal or something. So, I ran to the edge of the room toward an opening that I did not notice before and looked out/down. We were high above the earth and moving fast. I closed my eyes for a second and we were landed. When we came out we were in a futuristic setting, not a city just a community of strangly dressed long skinny people. One of them was walking with a crowd and he looked back and jestured for me to follow him. I looked down at myself and I was one of them, that felt weird. I looked at my hands and they were moving in a strange way like they were robot hands, twisting and bending at the joint, they were also twitching like haing a spasm like never before. I ignored that and followed. We entered a small room at the corner of a building and walked up a large flight of stairs. On the way up I asked the guy his name. He said his name was Carl and that I had travled into the future 962 years. At that point I remebered that I had some tasks to do and I figured this would be a good time to start. I asked him what year it was and he said twenty one twenty urrrggghhh. I asked again and could still not understand him. I asked if he knew how the world ended and he showed me to another room with a small screen on the wall. These rooms did not look like they belonged in the future. They looked like acient ruins made of stone with a couple of futuristic things here and there. I sat in front of the screen and his small fingers came by my face and pushed a button on my sholder. The screen came on and the picture showed people getting into ships just like the one I had rode in. They flew off and the world started to melt down right in front of me. The ocean dried up and comets started to crash onto the Earths surface. Magna and flames started shooting out like geysers violently and I felt the heat. I looked around and started to notice that I was not watching on a screen anymore, I was there! The sky turned dark green and opened. A huge monster sqeezed through and was now treading towards me. He was all black like a shadow and was the size of a skyscraper. I flew away. I remember the monster was walking like bigfoot. That all I can recall.



*The pic is a good referance to the ship, just more domed and real big. Like the size of the Superdome, huge!*

----------


## ninja9578

Will be caught up soon  :smiley:

----------


## Eldraziking187

What happens if we do all the TOTY? Just wondering  ::D:

----------


## Clyde Machine

Then you get your orange name. You have to do all of them.  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

> Time to set the big crunch into motion B)



 Nice, I'm gonna blow the world up with the Death Star from Star Wars.

----------


## ninja9578

> What happens if we do all the TOTY? Just wondering







> Then you get your orange name. You have to do all of them.



You also get access to the TOTM club for the entire year.  :smiley:

----------


## cloudy

Never been into any competition dealing Lucids or any Astral experiences, quite frankly they just help feed the Ego sometimes which clouds everything. But this sounds fun. Ill get started on this within the next few days and see what I come back with :]

----------


## Raven Knight

> Never been into any competition dealing Lucids or any Astral experiences, quite frankly they just help feed the Ego sometimes which clouds everything. But this sounds fun. Ill get started on this within the next few days and see what I come back with :]



I don't see it as a competition against other members, more as a challenge to myself to reach these specific goals in a set amount of time.  It's good for setting goals and reaching them.  :Cheeky:  Speaking of that... I haven't been doing these recently... time to get back with it!  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

> I don't see it as a competition against other members, more as a challenge to myself to reach these specific goals in a set amount of time.  It's good for setting goals and reaching them.  Speaking of that... I haven't been doing these recently... time to get back with it!



Totally agree.  It is a personal goal rather than a competition.  You have a whole year to do them.
Which btw... I have to post my third task done.  I am at work and my journal software at home so I will do tonight or it will take me forever (10 dreams recalled, one fragmented and three lucids including the ToTY... a lot to write down)

----------


## ninja9578

I agree.

----------


## PercyLucid

Other one





> 12.07.2010I beat Neil Armstrong (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> This was a pretty awesome night. My old record of dream recalled in a single night was 8, I rose that up to 11 Only one of this was a fragment. Three of these were lucid and on one of them I completed one of the Tasks of the Year.
> Tenth of the night:
> 
> I tried to DEILD from the previous dream, but I moved in bed a little bit.  
> 
> ...

----------


## ninja9578

Cool!  ::D:   T'was a fun read.

----------


## Raven Knight

The sight of the Earth from space was, as usual, a magnificent sight.  The continents were nothing like I am used to seeing them today, though.  All of the continents were merged into one huge continent, known as Pangea.  I could just imagine the dinosaurs roaming on the huge continent down there through the thick forests and savannas and that was when I noticed the asteroid approaching.  It was really quite close to the planet, moving through space at a quick pace.

The asteroid plunged through the atmosphere of the Earth and created a huge explosion on the surface that seemed to make a hole in the atmosphere itself, sending a wall of dust and debris up in all directions from the point of impact.  My first thought would have been to destroy the asteroid before it hit the planet, but the spectacle of the impact was really something, too.  We lingered only a short time longer before I opened a portal and we flew through it into the Delta Quadrant, into the area of space where we would find Voyager.

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, that sounds fun.  Asteroid explosions are fun  ::D:

----------


## Max ツ

Nice going Percy, you are close.

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks Ninja and Max  :smiley: 
I have not been lately a lot focused into this ones, so now I am determined to finished them ASAP.

----------


## Brunor2

Since I just did the Advanced task of the month, I'll see if I can do any of the ToTY too, ehhe.

----------


## J.D.

Phew, some awesome completions since I last visited!  It seems I'm behind schedule, time to refocus.  :smiley:

----------


## PXUmais

> You also get access to the TOTM club for the entire year.



What's the Task of the Month Club? What do people do in it?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> What's the Task of the Month Club? What do people do in it?



You suggest ideas for Task of the Month. Mine never get picked. lol

----------


## PXUmais

> You suggest ideas for Task of the Month. Mine never get picked. lol



So ToTM club teaches you how to work hard for your ideas and watch them get rejected...

Some club...  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> So ToTM club teaches you how to work hard for your ideas and watch them get rejected...
> 
> Some club...



haha. Well, only two can get picked. I try to suggest more ideas than anyone else to stack the deck in my favor, but it doesn't work.

----------


## PXUmais

> haha. Well, only two can get picked. I try to suggest more ideas than anyone else to stack the deck in my favor, but it doesn't work.



Lol, 

Well at least the worst you can do is not suggest at all... Who know, maybe after a *few* months they'll make an honorary mention of your suggestion... 

It'll be known as: "The one that came close" ... (A day to celebrate),  :Cheeky:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Lol, 
> 
> Well at least the worst you can do is not suggest at all... Who know, maybe after a *few* months they'll make an honorary mention of your suggestion... 
> 
> It'll be known as: "The one that came close" ... (A day to celebrate),



HHAHA. It's been more than a few months. But, I don't really care, because the ones Ninja picks are always awesome!

----------


## PXUmais

Lol, Keeping a brave face.. Nice,  :tongue2: 

But yh, Ninja's picks are pretty good..

----------


## Recidul

Hello everybody, I am new here though not as new as I am to lucid dreaming. I ended up in this site when I googled with words 'lucid dreaming'. The main thing I have been doing in lucids has been flying so i went searching for something else to do (I have an account in another lucid dreaming site, but its much less used than this one). So, I came to this site, went to forums, continued to lucid experiences and was delighted to find the tasks of the month and the year. I may not be posting very long descriptions of my dreams here, as I will be writing to the other site (I can't just copy and paste because the site is not in english). Hopefully I'll be posting here again tomorrow.

----------


## PXUmais

> Hello everybody, I am new here though not as new as I am to lucid dreaming. I ended up in this site when I googled with words 'lucid dreaming'. The main thing I have been doing in lucids has been flying so i went searching for something else to do (I have an account in another lucid dreaming site, but its much less used than this one). So, I came to this site, went to forums, continued to lucid experiences and was delighted to find the tasks of the month and the year. I may not be posting very long descriptions of my dreams here, as I will be writing to the other site (I can't just copy and paste because the site is not in english). Hopefully I'll be posting here again tomorrow.



Awesome, Welcome to DV..  ::welcome:: 

Make sure, you start a Online Dream Journal and post there if you can...

----------


## Recidul

Death of the dinosaurs completed! The quality of the lucid wasnt very good though. I'm not even sure if it was a WILD or a DILD. I think I had atleast one WILD last night. The first thing i remember is that I'm in the land of the dinosaurs. It looks quite much like The Land Before Time, though it's not animated, but looks real. There is a triceratops and a tyrannosaurus rex, the latter intending to eat the former. The tyrannosaurus chases the other for a while. They end up beside a lava river (now there are lava rivers and lava lakes). A chunk of the rock by the river falls off and floats to the middle of the river, taking the two dinosaurs with it. The tyrannosaurus rex is on the other side of the oblong platform and the triceratops is on the other side. If i remember right, they said something to each other. The other side of the platform, the one with the triceratops sinks down to the lava, but it doesn't take the dinosaurs with it. Instead, both of the dinosaurs hold to the rock, even though the platform is almost at an angle of seventy degrees. The tyrannosaurus rex is the first one to lose its grip. It falls on top of the triceratops, taking them both to the lava. I look at the sky. It is all red now. I can see the meteor nearing. I don't remember the meteor crash well. I must've waken up shortly after that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> *Death of the dinosaurs completed!* 
> 
> The quality of the lucid wasnt very good though. I'm not even sure if it was a WILD or a DILD. I think I had atleast one WILD last night. The first thing i remember is that I'm in the land of the dinosaurs. It looks quite much like The Land Before Time, though it's not animated, but looks real. There is a triceratops and a tyrannosaurus rex, the latter intending to eat the former. The tyrannosaurus chases the other for a while. They end up beside a lava river (now there are lava rivers and lava lakes). A chunk of the rock by the river falls off and floats to the middle of the river, taking the two dinosaurs with it. The tyrannosaurus rex is on the other side of the oblong platform and the triceratops is on the other side. If i remember right, they said something to each other. The other side of the platform, the one with the triceratops sinks down to the lava, but it doesn't take the dinosaurs with it. Instead, both of the dinosaurs hold to the rock, even though the platform is almost at an angle of seventy degrees. The tyrannosaurus rex is the first one to lose its grip. It falls on top of the triceratops, taking them both to the lava. I look at the sky. It is all red now. I can see the meteor nearing. I don't remember the meteor crash well. I must've waken up shortly after that.



Just giving this the emphasis it deserves. Awesome, man! That was quick. You want to join the Serial Dream RPG? (link's in my sig)

----------


## Raven Knight

Ok, maybe a task of the year from Dreamviews?  I thought I would try the one where the goal is to see how the pyramids in Egypt were built, so I focused on opening a portal to get there, and it finally opened.  My mother told me to hurry back or I would miss the whole movie, then the portal closed behind me.  I was now in the deserts of Egypt, I looked around to see if I was there in the proper time period, and it looked like I was.  I went over to a giant pyramid that looked like it was under construction.  I saw groups of people pushing the huge blocks up the ramps to get them into their proper positions at the top of the part that was completed.  I found that to be quite disappointing, I had been hoping to find something interesting.  This was just the typical mundane explanation of how it was done.

I decided to look at it closer, anyway, since I had come all the way through time to see this.  As I got closer I saw that the people moving the blocks up the ramp didn't look like they were straining at all, I got even closer and saw they were moving the blocks with ease, even going uphill.  I saw some people preparing another huge block to go up the ramps, and I got a closer look, they had black stones that they were working with, somehow they were attaching them to the bottom of the large block the large block was sitting up on smaller blocks, allowing the people to get to the underneath side of the huge block I also saw that the ramps going up the pyramid were covered with black stone, there was also a railing about a foot high along the edge of the ramps.  I saw some people coming down a narrower ramp from the back side of the pyramid, they were pushing containers of the black stones back down from the top.

I spent a bit of time figuring out what was happening there when one of the people in charge apparently thought I should be working, not watching.  So I helped move one of the huge stones all the way up the pyramid, it was very easy, and I realized how it worked as I did that it was all done with magnets!  Each of the huge stones were being kept floating a couple of inches off the ramp by a magnetic field between the stones on the bottom of the block and those on the ramp.  They must have been angled just right, because the block didn't tend to slide back down the ramp.  The railing along the ramp was to keep the block from being pushed right off the edge, which since there was no friction that would have been very easy to do.  The block slid easily up to the top, where the stones were removed from under the huge block and it was slid into place.  It was very heavy to slide into place, but that was such a small move compared to the entire path from the bottom magnetic fields.  I wondered if that idea had ever been thought of before most likely.  I was looking at the block we had just placed when I woke.

----------


## Mayatara

I know it is a bit late to start doing the TotY, but I want to give it a try. I started with the dinosaurs and this was the result.





> I think about the task of the year (tasks of the month are done already) and wish to go see how the dinosaurs got extinct. I jump with eyes closed and when I open them Im on some forest/jungle environment. I see high grass, dense foliage. The weather is hot and moist and the light is golden. I hear dinosaurs sounds at some distance and decide to explore this world. As I go through the forest I then spot what seems to be a little man with a conic hat. Man? He looks like a gnome, he is short and round and he is totally focused on his work  I then see cultivated fields and realise he is farming. I think I totally screwed this task and for a while think if I should jump again and try something different. I then pass by some cottage-like houses in the middle of the woods and find a crossroad. I decide to continue to explore and I end up finding a city! It looks modern in all senses, but little details are different. All buildings are in stone and metal. They remind me Gaudis architecture, with organic shapes and so on. I see no cars and people wear really simple clothes in shades of green and brown. I am totally shocked when I see a few ladies passing by with huge white moustaches. The rest looks totally normal, as if I am in Vienna or some other European capital with beautiful stone buildings. Then I see some banners of some museum, like Natural History museum and I feel curious and follow the banners indications. I pass over a canal, under an arch and arrive at this inner square where theres a huge bunker like building with more banners announcing a very special exhibition  a temporary zoo actually. I decide to go see it, but it is really early morning and it is not open yet. Theres already people waiting by the door and I am impatient  I fear I will lose lucidity if I just stay here waiting. So I rub my hands and walk around. They finally open the door, but we still need to wait in the lobby. I think Why do I have to wait? Its my dream isnt it? But I dont want to interfere too much or I will start projecting too obviously and the dream will not be surprising any more. So I decide to push it a little bit, by encouraging the DCs to invade the place so I can also enter it amidst the crowd. And they do! They push away the guy whos keeping the entrance and we go along this hallway and then we must go down some stairs. Before going down the stairs I peek over to what is down there and I see the first enclosures with the first animals. To my surprise the first one holds a couple of what might be Neanderthals. They are being attended by the zoo-keepers when the first tourists/observers are already lining up against the glass wall that encircles them. The Neanderthal lady is kinda sleepy and lies down. A tourist pervert starts taking pictures of her genitals. She is actually quite hot, for a Neanderthal.
> Then the second enclosure has a live T-Rex! Oh, finally a dinosaur!!! So it wasnt totally wasted time. The T-Rex is quite small though, maybe twice the height of a human being. Either is a youngster or a degenerate midget T-Rex. I decide to go downstairs to see the rest of the dinosaurs behind the glass walls. But hen I arrive down there the zoo/museum people have put some covers blocking the view as they finalised all preparations for the visits to start. Gosh, so disappointing! But I use that time to reflect on the dream and realise in my version of the extinction of the dinosaurs, human beings were the cause of their extinction, through invasion of their natural habitat. I sit down with some ladies around the table and by now my lucidity drops to about 10% and all gets confusing and disappears.



I didn't see any asteroid hitting the earth because apparently (even I didn't know) I believe something else happened. I hope it can still be counted  :smiley:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I know it is a bit late to start doing the TotY, but I want to give it a try. I started with the dinosaurs and this was the result.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any asteroid hitting the earth because apparently (even I didn't know) I believe something else happened. I hope it can still be counted



Your dream is preposterous! Congratulations!

----------


## PercyLucid

Opsss... totally forgot about these.  I have to resume!

----------


## ChrisxConflict

I'm new to lucid dreaming, but I hope i can find a way to participate in a gladiator fight!

----------


## Recidul

The future completed, though unintentionally. I was lucid, though I didn't mean to witness the end of the world. Here's the dream with the end of the world part coloured.


I fall asleep soon after waking up. Now I am in a bus. Soon I remember that I'm dreaming. I check my senses. Everything except vision is working well. My vision is about as poor as it is awake. Well, theres a cure for it. Dream eyeglasses! I summon my eyeglasses and put them on. My vision goes better. Nah, these'll just get in the way, I'll use dream contact lenses! I summon my contact lenses and put them on. Problem solved. The bus stops and I get out of it holding three bags. The bus starts to leave. "Wait!" I cry at the bus driver. "I'll just check if my backbag is in there". It isn't. I try to fly, jumping in the air and going into a horizontal position. I crash on the ground, but I don't hurt myself. I get back up, deciding to walk. A girl I know and her friend leave the bus also. I start walking towards my home. They turn to a different direction. There's pretty much snow on the ground but it isn't very cold. The girls stop to a snow hill to glide on mini skis. Other one of them yells at me that I can't glide as well as they can. I go to the hill, pick up a mini ski and climb on top of it (if you are wondering, what mini skis are, they are about 40 cm long skis). The hill is about 4,5 metres high. The girl is about a metre below me. She glides down on her ski. I glide down on mine, but don't do very well. Luckily for me, I have a plan. The girl laughs at me saying something like 'you see? I'm better!'. I summon jetpacks and use them, but I only fly a few metres. "Don't laugh yet, I'm still moving", I tell her. "Hey! That's cheating!" she protests. "It isn't! It's my dream and I can do whatever I want!" I say, going some metres more. "This thing isn't working properly". I get the jetpacks working and boost myself into space. Below me the Earth explodes. Gravity pulls the pieces back together (in a way it wouldn't really do) in to a crudely shaped ball. The oceans are still left so the Earth is still recognizable. The oceans boil out, leaving the Earth. Bender's voice from futurama says something like 'not anymore'. I go back to the Earth. There's still some jungle left. I go to a village. It's very small, about 20-35 people live there. There's a narrow canal with green water in it. That's their all drinking water. The canal is separated in the middle and on the other side the water is a little bit clearer. I ask a man that is with me if that's their all drinking water. He says that it is. There's a woman that could help me somehow. My view changes on her. She is dead, lying in a campfire. I go to her and see that she really is dead. The dream ended soon after this.


Yes, there were survivors, but so there is in the Christian end of the world, as there is in Ragnarok, the end of the world from Norse mythology.

----------


## Baron Samedi

CONGRATULATIONS!  :woohoo:

----------


## Hukif

From my DJ... don't remember whether or not I did the moon one already though <.<





> After that, recalled about the task of the year and decided I would do it, since I was already there. Put my hands pointing to the front and then teleported the astronaut there, then teleported to him and kicked him out of my way, destroyed his ship and put him on the ground as if he were the flag “Did it!” I yelled, then wake up due to the noise of the TV.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> From my DJ... don't remember whether or not I did the moon one already though <.<



congratulations!

----------


## ninja9578

Awesome  ::D:

----------


## dakotahnok

*Ive ben holding off on doing this untill the first of the year!!! Im so excited!!*

----------


## J.D.

I did one this morning, forgetting it was already too late.  ::chuckle::  Here it is anyway!




> 08.01.2011Going to see the Pyramids (DEILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> Somewhere between dreams this morning, I remembered the task of the year I'd been neglecting.  Unfortunately I didn't remember that it was in fact _next_ year, and there were new tasks I hadn't seen yet.  Oh well, it was fun anyway!
> 
> After my previous dream about Cheryl Cole, I woke up into some kind of recording studio.  I was lying on a comfy chair, in a circle with about ten other people.  One of them was my friend Kay from work.  We were all hooked up to one of those dream-sharing devices from Inception.  Kay said something, but I ignored him, thinking about my last dream and how awesome it was.  I tried to do a DEILD back into it, and a little loading icon appeared at the bottom of my vision.  I paused, thinking of something more worthwhile I could be doing, like the task of the year on Dreamviews.  I strained to remember what they were, and recalled that Egypt was definitely involved.  Then it came to me.  There were two related to Egypt- finding out how the pyramids were built, and watching the Exodus.  I snapped awake back into the studio and stood up.  After telling Kay of my plan, I went outside to the street.  It was a huge crossroads, filled with people and the occasional car.  I kneeled down in a patch of gravel and sketched out a (very) rough drawing of two pyramids and the Nile using my fingers.  I looked at it very intently, visualising it in front of me.  I lost touch with the crossroads, but felt Kay coming up behind me.
> "Good luck," he said calmly.  
> 
> ...

----------


## NoctemConArtist

Wow, that is quite amazing. Hordes of bronze golems building the pyramids. Shame this year is over, or I would've tried some of these awesome prompts.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome dream, forgot to close this up  :tongue2:

----------

